# Who wins October 12th- Juan Manuel Marquez or Timothy Bradley?



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Vote.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Bradley looks out of shape and way up in weight. Marquez stops him mid rounds.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Have a feeling Marquez will fuckin school Bradley.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Bradley looks out of shape and way up in weight. Marquez stops him mid rounds.


He's got like 3 months. Hell be ready.



jonnytightlips said:


> Have a feeling Marquez will fuckin school Bradley.


Me too.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

@Roe explain yourself please.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

In shape Bradley makes Marque look old and slow. Way too many dimensions. Faster. Better head movement.

Out of shape Bradley gets steamrolled.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> @Roe explain yourself please.


Stylistically I think it's a good fight for Bradley. Don't count that as my final prediction though, the fight is still three months away.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Roe said:


> Stylistically I think it's a good fight for Bradley. Don't count that as my final prediction though, the fight is still three months away.


OK. Good how, you think he outboxes JMM?


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm still worried about how Bradley will look post Provodnikov so I'm edging it to Marquez on that basis. Certainly a winnable fight for Bradley with the right gameplan


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

YOur hero stops Timmeh

Taking all those hard shots immediately after being concussed ruined his punch resistance. I'll gladly eat my words if this isn't the case

Plus Timmeh has been getting fat in between fights which isn't good for his overall conditioning.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I've seen too many fighters get old in one fight. Mosley looking like a beast against Margo, then falling off a cliff as a recent example.

I actually watched JMM/Pac 4 last night, and Marquez has visibly slowed. It's impossible for me to make a solid prediction on his performance, but if I had a gun to my head, I would take the younger Bradley in a close decision.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Timmy will try & do the "Boxing" thing for the first RDs or so then once JMM makes the adjustment the 2 will begin to trade shots in the middle to late RDs... 
That's when the harder counter puncher will begin to pick Bradley apart.
(Once JMM hurts Timbo he will finish him)

Tim don't have the punching power to trouble Marquez IMO.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Such an interesting fight:

Age has to catch up to JMM at some point...right? I mean, he's in wars on a regular basis. He's got to age overnight sooner or later...?

At the same token, how's Timmay gonna look after Prodo walloped him? Does he have any punch resistance or residual damage?

Such a great fight because I'm honestly on the fence with this one. Very eager to see it though


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I've seen too many fighters get old in one fight. Mosley looking like a beast against Margo, then falling off a cliff as a recent example.
> 
> I actually watched JMM/Pac 4 last night, and Marquez has visibly slowed. It's impossible for me to make a solid prediction on his performance, but if I had a gun to my head, I would take the younger Bradley in a close decision.


I don't think Mosley looking sharp against Margs and then old against Floyd had anything to do with age. Hell, Mosley lost a close fight to Cotto about a year before he demolished Margs. Mosley was *already* old. His style is enormously advantageous versus a Margs...plus the whole wraps thing no doubt distracted/fucked with Margs' head. Similarly, Mosley never had much of a shot versus Floyd besides when he had blistering power and speed. Boxing-wise though, he's supremely inferior to a Floyd. I think a prime Mosley makes for a 115-113 type fight with Floyd...if he doesn't KO Floyd that is :yep


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

IMO I don't bother with questioning either man's age or condition for this fight. I expect the best from both men. Marquez has been almost-getting-old since Diaz in 2009. There is a question with his speed at welter, but it''s hard to see whether that's irreversible or whether he bulked to prepare for a KO against Pacquiao. Regardless, his timing was on point. Bradley hasn't taken that much punishment in his career and will likely focus on boxing in disciplined fashion after being reckless. No excuses (unless JMM gasses in the 2nd for the first time ever or Bradley drops from the wind of a jab), these men are going to be in tip top shape. For legacy, for respect.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> IMO I don't bother with questioning either man's age or condition for this fight. I expect the best from both men. Marquez has been almost-getting-old since Diaz in 2009. There is a question with his speed at welter, but it''s hard to see whether that's irreversible or whether he bulked to prepare for a KO against Pacquiao. Regardless, his timing was on point. Bradley hasn't taken that much punishment in his career and will likely focus on boxing in disciplined fashion after being reckless. No excuses (unless JMM gasses in the 2nd for the first time ever or Bradley drops from the wind of a jab), these men are going to be in tip top shape. For legacy, for respect.


IMO: JMM looked so sharp (especially his timing) last time out because...he was fighting the same person for the 4th time. And it's not like Manny has many boxing tools...speed, power, explosiveness. He's not an adjusting boxer. So JMM looking sharp timing-wise may be a little misleading. Bradley will be significantly more elusive and difficult to catch cleanly than Manny was.

However, JMM's power was something to behold. I, personally, am suspicious, but let's see if it carries into a fight with Timmay


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> IMO: JMM looked so sharp (especially his timing) last time out because...he was fighting the same person for the 4th time. And it's not like Manny has many boxing tools...speed, power, explosiveness. He's not an adjusting boxer. So JMM looking sharp timing-wise may be a little misleading. Bradley will be significantly more elusive and difficult to catch cleanly than Manny was.
> 
> However, JMM's power was something to behold. I, personally, am suspicious, but let's see if it carries into a fight with Timmay


I don''t think so, Manny makes adjustments fight to fight, his movement was much better, and instead of just waiting on JMM to counter him, he baited so that he could then tag JMM, feinted more, etc. Pacquiao is not an easy fighter to time. You have a point that JMM was fighting him for the 4th time, but timing is something that, when it leaves you, you don't get it back, no matter who you're fighting.

His power was definitely a focal point of camp for Manny 4. He said that he needs to work on speed for this one, that's much more important against Bradley. Hopefully it works out. He looked faster and more mobile against Manny 3 than he did against Floyd IMO.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> I don't think Mosley looking sharp against Margs and then old against Floyd had anything to do with age. Hell, Mosley lost a close fight to Cotto about a year before he demolished Margs. Mosley was *already* old. His style is enormously advantageous versus a Margs...plus the whole wraps thing no doubt distracted/fucked with Margs' head. Similarly, Mosley never had much of a shot versus Floyd besides when he had blistering power and speed. Boxing-wise though, he's supremely inferior to a Floyd. I think a prime Mosley makes for a 115-113 type fight with Floyd...if he doesn't KO Floyd that is :yep


I just used Shane as a recent example. Even if you take away the Floyd loss, Mosley looked old and slow against Mora, Pac, even Cano. Boxing history is full of great fighters who became old fighters. At some point, it will happen to JMM if he keeps fighting.

At a certain point in fighters' careers, it becomes a possibility with every bout. I think JMM is at that point.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I just used Shane as a recent example. Even if you take away the Floyd loss, Mosley looked old and slow against Mora, Pac, even Cano. Boxing history is full of great fighters who became old fighters. At some point, it will happen to JMM if he keeps fighting.
> 
> At a certain point in fighters' careers, it becomes a possibility with every bout. I think JMM is at that point.


:bart


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> :bart


I'm doing a piss poor job of stating my case today.

In short, at a certain point in a fighter's career, I consider it a wild guess as to whether his previous level of performance is still possible. IMO, JMM is at that point. There's no concrete age or number of fights, it's just a gut feeling that comes as a result of following boxing for close to 30 years.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I'm doing a piss poor job of stating my case today.
> 
> In short, at a certain point in a fighter's career, I consider it a wild guess as to whether his previous level of performance is still possible. IMO, JMM is at that point. There's no concrete age or number of fights, it's just a gut feeling that comes as a result of following boxing for close to 30 years.


No, I get you. At a certain point, it becomes "any day now." I'm just blissfully denying the possibility in confidence he'll win.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Bradley has a lot of heart and I think he'll see the final bell but I reckon Marquez is gonna look impressive and take the UD victory.

117-110 Juan Manuel Marquez.

What a great fight though can't wait for it.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Timmy will try & do the "Boxing" thing for the first RDs or so then once JMM makes the adjustment the 2 will begin to trade shots in the middle to late RDs...
> That's when the harder counter puncher will begin to pick Bradley apart.
> (Once JMM hurts Timbo he will finish him)
> 
> Tim don't have the punching power to trouble Marquez IMO.


:deal

JMM-Casamayor II


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

I am just going on blind faith here, but I have a feeling deep inside of me that Bradley's got this, just a gut feeling


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

This is one of the most interesting fights that have been put together this year, in a year full of highly-interesting and compelling bouts. Marquez, for all his greatness, fluidity and tactical ability, is clearly slowing down. I feel that an elite-level boxer-puncher (which Bradley can definitely be if he doesn't elect to primarily go on the offensive and leave him exposed to a very good, accurate counter-puncher) and make JMM trail behind him.

I think Timothy can pull it off, in all honesty. May be an unpopular opinion of course, but I feel he's going to surprise plenty of his doubters or vehement Marquez supporters with this particular performance. I also acknowledge that Marquez has proven himself a superior operator against a higher-level of competition in general and could also be victorious.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

By the way, Bradley is a fucking hero. Always willing to fight the best and never did deserve the shitstorm he received following the Pacquiao decision.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

O59 said:


> This is one of the most interesting fights that have been put together this year, in a year full of highly-interesting and compelling bouts. Marquez, for all his greatness, fluidity and tactical ability, is clearly slowing down. I feel that an elite-level boxer-puncher (which Bradley can definitely be if he doesn't elect to primarily go on the offensive and leave him exposed to a very good, accurate counter-puncher) and make JMM trail behind him.
> 
> I think Timothy can pull it off, in all honesty. May be an unpopular opinion of course, but I feel he's going to surprise plenty of his doubters or vehement Marquez supporters with this particular performance. I also acknowledge that Marquez has proven himself a superior operator against a higher-level of competition in general and could also be victorious.


So do you give a slight edge to Tim or just see it 50/50?

We'll see if my breakdown makes you change your mind :hey


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> So do you give a slight edge to Tim or just see it 50/50?
> 
> We'll see if my breakdown makes you change your mind :hey


I feel Bradley can pull it off, _ever so slightly._ I'll probably think Marquez takes it tomorrow and Bradley the next day, etc.

I anticipate your breakdown. :bbb


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

O59 said:


> I feel Bradley can pull it off, _ever so slightly._ I'll probably think Marquez takes it tomorrow and Bradley the next day, etc.
> 
> I anticipate your breakdown. :bbb


Ah OK, teeter-tottering for now then.

I worked hard on this one, pretty much done in terms of the text, halfway done in terms of finding the gifs to fill in. My man @tezel8764 does an amazing job with those and he graciously agreed to help me out.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Ah OK, teeter-tottering for now then.
> 
> I worked hard on this one, pretty much done in terms of the text, halfway done in terms of finding the gifs to fill in. My man @tezel8764 does an amazing job with those and he graciously agreed to help me out.


Yeah, tezel's the man. :ibutt Unstoppable combination there. :yep

I'm not even sure who I'm rooting for at this juncture. Big Bradley fan, but how can you root against JMM?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

O59 said:


> Yeah, tezel's the man. :ibutt Unstoppable combination there. :yep


Hell yeah, gonna get the "Re-imagining Marquez-Mayweather" thread up and running soon over here as soon as he gets me a missing GIF.



O59 said:


> I'm not even sure who I'm rooting for at this juncture. Big Bradley fan, *but how can you root against JMM?*


You just can't.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I just used Shane as a recent example. Even if you take away the Floyd loss, Mosley looked old and slow against Mora, Pac, even Cano. Boxing history is full of great fighters who became old fighters. At some point, it will happen to JMM if he keeps fighting.
> 
> At a certain point in fighters' careers, it becomes a possibility with every bout. I think JMM is at that point.


I agree with you. It can happen any fight here out for JMM. Any fight.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

I highly doubt that Marquez is going to get dramatically old and worn overnight. Mosley is a very athletic fighter with much of his style based around dynamism, speed, power, athleticism, etc. Whereas Marquez is evidently more methodical.


----------



## The Brush! (Jul 18, 2013)

Bradley better get "Desert Comb" ready for that beard, cuz Comb Manuel "Peinetita" Marquez suddenly got work after that hairline came back!



ITS DA BRUSH!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

O59 said:


> I highly doubt that Marquez is going to get dramatically old and worn overnight. Mosley is a very athletic fighter with much of his style based around dynamism, speed, power, athleticism, etc. Whereas Marquez is evidently more methodical.


Yeah, if he's to get any older, I think it will be gradual. I just can't picture him huffing and puffing early or suddenly losing his reflexes and missing counters while eating consecutive shots.



The Brush! said:


> Bradley better get "Desert Comb" ready for that beard, cuz Comb Manuel "Peinetita" Marquez suddenly got work after that hairline came back!
> 
> ITS DA BRUSH!


I thought I was rid of you...I was wrong.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bradley has gotten a bad wrap. I think some people have forgot how good this guy is. JMM is great, but if Bradley is Bradley,he got this,close decision.

Sometimes Bradley punches wide which worries me with JMM timing, but I think Bradley speed will be a major factor, good head movement,and good inside and out game. Just watch that damn right hand.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> No, I get you. At a certain point, it becomes "any day now." I'm just blissfully denying the possibility in confidence he'll win.


Lol.

Regarding Marquez, I'm just not even gonna post anymore. You always say pretty much everything I would say and likely better than I'd say it.

I'll just be over here in the corner nodding my head.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Salty Dog said:


> Lol.
> 
> Regarding Marquez, I'm just not even gonna post anymore. You always say pretty much everything I would say and likely better than I'd say it.
> 
> I'll just be over here in the corner nodding my head.


:lol: I could use a good hype man.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm going with Marquez too based on what I have seen lately. 

Leon (I believe) astutely pointed out in another thread that Bradley has abandoned his in-between fight conditioning recently and I agree. He's a skilled fighter but has to work harder than most to get the desired result due to a lack of punching power and other athletic gifts. The old Bradley would have clowned Provo (see Abregu) but for some reason he doesn't seem have the same drive as he did back then. 

Age is just a number here and Marquez is still the hungrier fighter and will likely get a stoppage win.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

JMM on a bad day, completely humiliates Bradley on his best day.

Bradley is a warrior, we all know this, but he's not very crafty, and he doesn't adapt in the ring. Marquez is too fast for him, even now, and waaaay too intelligent. He'll have Bradley completely figured out before the first bell even rings.

I don't see it as being even close.

---------




Then again, I bet on David Price. 

Twice. :rolleyes


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bradley is going to win and possibly by late ko. Yeah, call me crazy. About 25% of the Prov fight was on the inside. Tim is a pretty good inside fighter, something JMM isn't comfortable doing. And my basis for picking Bradley is primarily based on the fact that i think JMM was put on this planet to make Pac look bad and people are judging Jmm soley on their fights. It's not like the guy has looked lights out outside of the Pac fights. He got schooled by Floyd and was getting hit a lot against Katz and Diaz. I think this fight might be somewhat onesided. Yeah, call me stupid but that's my pick. Bradley gets no credit from fans. The guy is undefeated and has a heck of a resume. He's still in his prime and Jmm is almost 40. Tim has the heart of Holyfield and is a solid boxer when he wants to be. He can take a punch and get back up and has good hand speed. Jmm is going to get hit too. And Jmm was taking a good beating before he koed Pac. But the big question is how much the Prov fight took out of Tim.


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

KWilson71 said:


> Bradley has gotten a bad wrap. I think some people have forgot how good this guy is. JMM is great, but if Bradley is Bradley,he got this,close decision.
> 
> Sometimes Bradley punches wide which worries me with JMM timing, but I think Bradley speed will be a major factor, good head movement,and good inside and out game. Just watch that damn right hand.


Yeah, he does leave himself open at times but like u said, the guy is just a solid fighter. Good inside-out game with good hand and foot speed. People talking about Jmm stopping Tim makes me laugh. Cause he stopped Pac means he stops Tim? They talk like Tim is some cab driver off the street with no credentials. A lot of fans will be disappointed when they see Jmm lose and possibly badly.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Marquez will wreck him. Marquez is to accurate, to skilled, to intelligent for Bradley. No way Bradley survives this.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> Bradley is going to win and possibly by late ko. Yeah, call me crazy. About 25% of the Prov fight was on the inside. Tim is a pretty good inside fighter, something JMM isn't comfortable doing. And my basis for picking Bradley is primarily based on the fact that i think JMM was put on this planet to make Pac look bad and people are judging Jmm soley on their fights. It's not like the guy has looked lights out outside of the Pac fights. He got schooled by Floyd and was getting hit a lot against Katz and Diaz. I think this fight might be somewhat onesided. Yeah, call me stupid but that's my pick. Bradley gets no credit from fans. *The guy is undefeated* and has a heck of a resume. He's still in his prime and Jmm is almost 40. Tim has the heart of Holyfield and is a solid boxer when he wants to be. He can take a punch and get back up and has good hand speed. Jmm is going to get hit too. And Jmm was taking a good beating before he koed Pac. But the big question is how much the Prov fight took out of Tim.


gift decision

he won 3-4 rounds when he fought emmanuel


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Timmy will try & do the "Boxing" thing for the first RDs or so then once JMM makes the adjustment the 2 will begin to trade shots in the middle to late RDs...
> That's when the harder counter puncher will begin to pick Bradley apart.
> (Once JMM hurts Timbo he will finish him)
> 
> Tim don't have the punching power to trouble Marquez IMO.


This is utter bullshit when u say Tim doesn't have the power to trouble Jmm. You don't go through Tim's resume undefeated by not having some decent pop. He wobbled Abregu a couple of times and earned the respect of Holt, Peterson, Alexander, Abregu,and was well on his way to fucking up Nate Campbell before he quit. And people say Tim took a beating against Prov but Tim puy a beating on Prov also. He koed shot Casa. But it's just untrue that he has no pop. He can hurt Jmm imo. Tim is the bigger guy.


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> JMM on a bad day, completely humiliates Bradley on his best day.
> 
> Bradley is a warrior, we all know this, but he's not very crafty, and he doesn't adapt in the ring. Marquez is too fast for him, even now, and waaaay too intelligent. He'll have Bradley completely figured out before the first bell even rings.
> 
> ...


Wtf? JMM is too fast for Tim?


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> gift decision
> 
> he won 3-4 rounds when he fought emmanuel


Yeah, i can give you that. But the fight wasn't nearly as one sided as most claim to be. Hbo's commentary was shamefully in favor of Pac. Going wild when nothing landed for Pac and seldom acknowledging punches landed by Tim, especially body punches.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> Wtf? JMM is too fast for Tim?


As a counter-puncher, yes.


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Like i said, i think too many people are judging Jmm based soley on his fights with Pac. Jmm just had the perfect style to make Pac look bad. And i think he's a lot more slowed down in reality if you pit him against a different style. A guy like Tim isn't going to go away. He might try to rough Jmm up on the inside in some rounds or decide to use his superior foot and hand speed and box. I'm just confident Tim will win and possibly easily. If Tim was below the elite level, u would have to give Jmm the edge but beating a prime, skilled, talented and hungry ww champ like Tim when you are almost 40 and giving up size AND speed would be impressive. I don't see it. I think people just think of his ko over Pac and think that will happen again. If anyone is losing via ko it's Jmm. Call me names and stupid but we shall see.


----------



## J.R. (May 21, 2013)

JMM is the overall greater fighter so he should win. The best Bradley can hope for is that Marquez has slowed down with age such that he can take advantage. But even then the fact still remains that Timmy took a horrible beating versus Provo and its my suspicion that he won't ever be the same again. If that's the case then not only do I see a win for the great Juan Manuel Marquez, but I see a late rounds stoppage. Like someone said earlier, if Marquez can hurt Bradley he'll finish him.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I got Bradley by decision. He will surprise a lot of people on the night, that guy has way too much heart and is out to prove something whereas I don't think JMM has much to prove anymore.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> Like i said, i think too many people are judging Jmm based soley on his fights with Pac. Jmm just had the perfect style to make Pac look bad. And i think he's a lot more slowed down in reality if you pit him against a different style. A guy like Tim isn't going to go away. He might try to rough Jmm up on the inside in some rounds or decide to use his superior foot and hand speed and box. I'm just confident Tim will win and possibly easily. If Tim was below the elite level, u would have to give Jmm the edge but beating a prime, skilled, talented and hungry ww champ like Tim when you are almost 40 and giving up size AND speed would be impressive. I don't see it. I think people just think of his ko over Pac and think that will happen again. If anyone is losing via ko it's Jmm. Call me names and stupid but we shall see.


I think you seem to be going into the other direction too far and implying that Pac is his only worthwhile performance. Lately that might be true (aside from the game Fedchenko), but he has plenty of impressive performances against a version of Barrera who was still good enough to do better than he did the first time around against Pac and beat Morales again, adjusted well against Diaz (who is probably a tighter aggressor than Bradley) to make him miss most of his shots after the 4th and break him down, and used even better lateral movement against Katsidis. Both of those fighters are more consistent and dangerous aggressors.

Bradley definitely has qualities to trouble JMM but it's his lack of fluidity in adjusting makes it hard for me to see him winning most of the rounds.


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

As long as Bradley isn't permanently damaged from the Provodnikov fight, I pick Desert Storm by decision. I thought JMM looked a bit slow and open against Pacquiao


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

You know, I wonder how people are going to judge how fit or undamaged Bradley is. Because if Marquez lands a shot Bradley doesn't see coming and finishes him, I'd hate for everyone who picked Bradley to automatically start pointing to Provodnikov and dismissing it.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> You know, I wonder how people are going to judge how fit or undamaged Bradley is. Because if Marquez lands a shot Bradley doesn't see coming and finishes him, I'd hate for everyone who picked Bradley to automatically start pointing to Provodnikov and dismissing it.


Bradley being concussed and taking a beating while concussed has probably ruined him as a fighter. He's way out of shape and is probably going to get KO'd. As a Bradley fan, Id be ecstatic if I'm wrong, but Marquez chose him for a reason.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Bradley being concussed and taking a beating while concussed has probably ruined him as a fighter. He's way out of shape and is probably going to get KO'd. As a Bradley fan, Id be ecstatic if I'm wrong, but Marquez chose him for a reason.


I think ruined is extreme. Bradley has been dropped by Holt, touched up a bit by Manny, and took a beating against Provodnikov. But he recovered and looked sharp throughout the mid-rounds and took a knee in the 12th without falling hurt. It's not the type of beating that's impossible to recover from. Like I said, unless he wobbles from the wind from a jab, I think he'll be strong and durable.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I think ruined is extreme. Bradley has been dropped by Holt, touched up a bit by Manny, and took a beating against Provodnikov. But he recovered and looked sharp throughout the mid-rounds and took a knee in the 12th without falling hurt. It's not the type of beating that's impossible to recover from. Like I said, unless he wobbles from the wind from a jab, I think he'll be strong and durable.


Agreed. He'll be in fine physical shape and coming off a solid enough layoff to heal from a concussion as long as he stayed out of the gym for a couple months. He didn't take a Meldrick Taylor like beating, he just had a really tough fight.

If JMM lands a clean shot that drops him, it will be more of a testament to JMM than a knock on Bradley.


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I think you seem to be going into the other direction too far and implying that Pac is his only worthwhile performance. Lately that might be true (aside from the game Fedchenko), but he has plenty of impressive performances against a version of Barrera who was still good enough to do better than he did the first time around against Pac and beat Morales again, adjusted well against Diaz (who is probably a tighter aggressor than Bradley) to make him miss most of his shots after the 4th and break him down, and used even better lateral movement against Katsidis. Both of those fighters are more consistent and dangerous aggressors.
> 
> Bradley definitely has qualities to trouble JMM but it's his lack of fluidity in adjusting makes it hard for me to see him winning most of the rounds.


JMM fought Barrera in 2007. How is that relevant?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> JMM fought Barrera in 2007. How is that relevant?


It's someone other than Pacquiao on the elite level he beat. He might have been put on the planet to give Pacquiao nightmares, but that doesn't mean he hasn't done anything else.


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> It's someone other than Pacquiao on the elite level he beat. He might have been put on the planet to give Pacquiao nightmares, but that doesn't mean he hasn't done anything else.


I never said he hasn't done anything in his career. I said in recent years. But of course since he's obviously juicing now, he does have pop but Tim will win.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> I never said he hasn't done anything in his career. I said in recent years. *But of course since he's obviously juicing now, he does have pop* but Tim will win.


Yeah, I'm just not going to address that. If you think he has a higher KO ratio than Pac and got the nickname "Dinamita" for being featherfisted before he met Memo, then go right ahead.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Do you guys actually think one fight ruins fighters? I don't think so.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Do you guys actually think one fight ruins fighters? I don't think so.


azzk some of Bernard's victims


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Do you guys actually think one fight ruins fighters? I don't think so.


If they aren't mentally strong enough, then yes. For others, it is the making of them, Bernard Hopkins has gone from strength to strength off the back of his defeats, whereas LaJeff cy regressed so much after Joe Calzaghe dominated him


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Obviously I meant Jeff Lacy in that last post!


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

I favor Marquez not because of roids or because of Bradley being ruined but because Tim will be fighting someone who's significantly smarter than him and can still go for the first time in his career.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> Yeah, i can give you that. But the fight wasn't nearly as one sided as most claim to be. Hbo's commentary was shamefully in favor of Pac. Going wild when nothing landed for Pac and seldom acknowledging punches landed by Tim, especially body punches.


I agree it was a competitive match


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> *Bradley is going to win and possibly by late ko. Yeah, call me crazy. About 25% of the Prov fight was on the inside. Tim is a pretty good inside fighter, something JMM isn't comfortable doing. *And my basis for picking Bradley is primarily based on the fact that i think JMM was put on this planet to make Pac look bad and people are judging Jmm soley on their fights. It's not like the guy has looked lights out outside of the Pac fights. He got schooled by Floyd and was getting hit a lot against Katz and Diaz. I think this fight might be somewhat onesided. Yeah, call me stupid but that's my pick. Bradley gets no credit from fans. The guy is undefeated and has a heck of a resume. He's still in his prime and Jmm is almost 40. Tim has the heart of Holyfield and is a solid boxer when he wants to be. He can take a punch and get back up and has good hand speed. Jmm is going to get hit too. And Jmm was taking a good beating before he koed Pac. But the big question is how much the Prov fight took out of Tim.


JMM is an EXCELLENT inside fighter himself...Bradley taking the fight on the inside will give JMM more opportunities to land his uppercuts, which are quite frankly the best in the sport today. Not too mention that JMM defense on the inside is very underrated....So ya, i will call you crazy if you honestly think Bradley will KO JMM....Only way i could see that happen is if JMM is shot to pieces overnight.

and Bradley aint undefeated, period.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Bradley being concussed and taking a beating while concussed has probably ruined him as a fighter. He's way out of shape and is probably going to get KO'd. As a Bradley fan, Id be ecstatic if I'm wrong, but Marquez chose him for a reason.


Marquez chose him for the fact that Bradley is walking around with a belt that belongs to JMM.

People seem to forget that JMM had been calling out Bradley since the 3rd fight with Manny. But Arum made Pacquiao-Bradley, and would later offer the 4th Pacquiao fight to JMM...the rest is history.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Marquez chose him for the fact that Bradley is walking around with a belt that belongs to JMM.
> 
> People seem to forget that JMM had been calling out Bradley since the 3rd fight with Manny. But Arum made Pacquiao-Bradley, and would later offer the 4th Pacquiao fight to JMM...the rest is history.


That's right. He wants that belt.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> That's right. He wants that belt.


He also wanted that garbage WBO belt from Fedchenko :rofl atsch

Marquez doesn't get enough shame for his matchmaking these past few years.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> He also wanted that garbage WBO belt from Fedchenko :rofl atsch
> 
> Marquez doesn't get enough shame for his matchmaking these past few years.


Your shaming him for fighting someone you think will beat him?

He's at the end of his career, he's fought the best, he can fight who he wants.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> He also wanted that garbage WBO belt from Fedchenko :rofl atsch
> 
> Marquez doesn't get enough shame for his matchmaking these past few years.


That same garbage belt that was originally an Interm, of whom the original holder of the real one was no other than the man JMM is schedualed to fight next: Timothy Bradley...whom again, JMM had called out before.

These past few years he went up against the 2 best fighters of his generation, in a weight class he shouldn't even be fighting at with every disadvantage possible.

JMM has earned the right to do whatever the fuck he wants.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> He also wanted that garbage WBO belt from Fedchenko :rofl atsch
> 
> Marquez doesn't get enough shame for his matchmaking these past few years.


You sound like MAG1965. :-(

He fought Pacquiao and Mayweather, man. :lol:


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> JMM is an EXCELLENT inside fighter himself...Bradley taking the fight on the inside will give JMM more opportunities to land his uppercuts, which are quite frankly the best in the sport today. Not too mention that JMM defense on the inside is very underrated....So ya, i will call you crazy if you honestly think Bradley will KO JMM....Only way i could see that happen is if JMM is shot to pieces overnight.
> 
> and Bradley aint undefeated, period.


JMM is obviously great in close exchanges as his combinations are explosive and accurate as hell but he doesn't like to fight chest to chest. If an opponent gets in his chest, he'll let his combinations go and step back to create a little room. He always likes to have that little space to operate and throw his combinations. Bradley is good at fighting chest to chest. That's what I meant.


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

I also think the superior foot speed of Bradley will be a big factor in this one. As great as JMM is, he's primarily a flat footed fighter.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

JMM is clearly the superior boxer & counterpuncher, and should win easily.

- but let's look at the big picture: Isn't this a Bob Arum show?


Bradley by robbery decision. You can bet on it.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> JMM is clearly the superior boxer & counterpuncher, and should win easily.
> 
> - but let's look at the big picture: Isn't this a Bob Arum show?
> 
> Bradley by robbery decision. You can bet on it.


IF its close I'd favor JMM, More money in a Marquez Vs. Pac 5


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> He also wanted that garbage WBO belt from Fedchenko :rofl atsch
> 
> Marquez doesn't get enough shame for his matchmaking these past few years.


:lol: Yeah, it's terrible ain't it? He's only fought two ATG's in which he was a fairly sizable underdog in two of three bouts against these greats, and a host of contenders.

Another shit fight lined up for him against an undefeated borderline top-10 P4P fighter in the world. :-(


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> I also think the superior foot speed of Bradley will be a big factor in this one. As great as JMM is, he's primarily a flat footed fighter.


Bradley is quicker on his feet, but ironically is not a better lateral mover. Take a look at the differences between Pac-JMM 3 and Bradley-Pac. Bradley is circling from too far outside and allowing Manny to step over and get in position to catch him from the outside. JMM however took hard turns and pivots and more efficient steps to take away the range and angle.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Post Box said:


> I'm still worried about how Bradley will look post Provodnikov so I'm edging it to Marquez on that basis. Certainly a winnable fight for Bradley with the right gameplan


You have to remember, despite being victorious Marquez took an hellacious beating last time out as well.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Bradley is quicker on his feet, but ironically is not a better lateral mover. Take a look at the differences between Pac-JMM 3 and Bradley-Pac. Bradley is circling from too far outside and allowing Manny to step over and get in position to catch him from the outside. JMM however took hard turns and pivots and more efficient steps to take away the range and angle.


If Marquez can still move like he did in the third fight with Pacquiao I agree with you. I've always believed that his flat-footedness in Pacquiao IV came from a purposeful stylistic change to go for the KO and wasn't as attributable to his just getting old or Pacquiao's movement confusing him, but I think this fight will shine a light on that question.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

poorface said:


> If Marquez can still move like he did in the third fight with Pacquiao I agree with you. I've always believed that his flat-footedness in Pacquiao IV came from a purposeful stylistic change to go for the KO and wasn't as attributable to his just getting old or Pacquiao's movement confusing him, but I think this fight will shine a light on that question.


Exactly my thoughts. We can't know for sure, but I'm leaning towards the idea that he bulked up and offered less movement to sit down on his punches more.


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> You have to remember, despite being victorious Marquez took an hellacious beating last time out as well.


Few people discuss this fact. Plus the fact that he's taken a ton of punishment in his career. He looked magnificent against Diaz and Katz but also took a ton of hellacious shots.


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

It still surprises me how so many people just assume Jmm got this in the bag and how little respect is given to Tim. The oddsmakers say Jmm is a slight fav but this poll saids otherwise. I just think people only recall the image of Jmm koing Pac while ignoring many other factors that might affect the outcome of this fight. Oh well, we shall see.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> It still surprises me how so many people just assume Jmm got this in the bag and how little respect is given to Tim. The oddsmakers say Jmm is a slight fav but this poll saids otherwise. I just think people only recall the image of Jmm koing Pac while ignoring many other factors that might affect the outcome of this fight. Oh well, we shall see.


I personally think Tim is a very good fighter, with a great attitude, who could win. I just don't think he will.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> IF its close I'd favor JMM, More money in a Marquez Vs. Pac 5


True, but Marquez has said he won't fight Pac again, & I think he really means it.

Bradley is Arum's new cash cow, if the milk doesn't run out.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Bradley is quicker on his feet, but ironically is not a better lateral mover. Take a look at the differences between Pac-JMM 3 and Bradley-Pac. Bradley is circling from too far outside and allowing Manny to step over and get in position to catch him from the outside. JMM however took hard turns and pivots and more efficient steps to take away the range and angle.


Yes. That's why I said earlier that Marquez is too fast for Bradley: He has faster reflexes, and faster defensive movement.

Also, Juan's movement is more "intelligent," for lack of a better term. He doesn't waste it. Thus, his age is less of a factor than it might otherwise be.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Yes. That's why I said earlier that Marquez is too fast for Bradley: He has faster reflexes, and faster defensive movement.
> 
> *Also, Juan's movement is more "intelligent," for lack of a better term. He doesn't waste it. Thus, his age is less of a factor than it might otherwise be.*


Great point.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

There are more than 48 of you out there, I see you!


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

I don't know man. After boxers take a beating, they're never the same. Both Marquez and Bradley took beatings in their last fight, although Marquez's confidence is at an all time high after KOing Pacquiao. If Bradley never took those beatings he received from Pac and that Russian guy, then I'd give Bradley a UD win. But I learned by lesson after the Stevenson/Dawson fight that once a fighter takes a career beating, they're never the same after..

Marquez by KO.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> I don't know man. After boxers take a beating, they're never the same. Both Marquez and Bradley took beatings in their last fight, although Marquez's confidence is at an all time high after KOing Pacquiao. If Bradley never took those beatings he received from Pac and that Russian guy, then I'd give Bradley a UD win. But I learned by lesson after the Stevenson/Dawson fight that *once a fighter takes a career beating, they're never the same after*..
> 
> Marquez by KO.


Bradley took a beating but I don't see why people assume that he won't ever be the same. Fighters have gotten stopped real ugly and bounced back, I think Bradley will. He's otherwise not taken too much punishment (not too little, either).


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Bradley took a beating but I don't see why people assume that he won't ever be the same. Fighters have gotten stopped real ugly and bounced back, I think Bradley will. He's otherwise not taken too much punishment (not too little, either).


He just didn't just get stopped, he took punishment for 24 rounds straight. Not to mention the fact that he's been depressed and was contemplating suicide after the Pacquiao fight and didn't look too good in his last bout. If he's the same old Bradley, then he wins by close decision. But I honestly don't see it with all he's been through.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> He just didn't just get stopped, he took punishment for 24 rounds straight. Not to mention the fact that he's been depressed and was contemplating suicide after the Pacquiao fight and didn't look too good in his last bout. If he's the same old Bradley, then he wins by close decision. But I honestly don't see it with all he's been through.


Well now he's gotten massive respect he felt he lacked after the Pac bout (which I don't think he took massive punishment in). If anything I expect Bradley to come more disciplined and box smarter against Marquez. Bradley always comes in shape, I expect nothing less this time around.


----------



## WelshDevilRob (Jun 3, 2012)

I think Tim Bradley is going to outwork the old fella and win a competitive fight on the scorecards. Fantastic match-up


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Dunno why people are saying Marquez took a beating in his last fight. He shipped some punishment and got put down for a brief moment but it wasn't a long, twelve-round fight with plenty of punches being absorbed through out. Both fighters won't be as badly affected by their last bouts despite what some seem to think.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

I think that last fight might have damaged Bradley a bit. I've seen him slurring his words a little bit. But who knows . Juan is getting really old, and Bradley has the style and youth to give a guy like him problems at this stage. But Juan almost always finds a way to win in a tough fight.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

I watched Brad Provo again yesterday and Bradley took a horrific beating. He was out on his feet four times if I m not mistaken. And after each time he would take more punishment. There s just no way that he ll ever be the same. His brain must be damaged. There s just no way that it can't be. Even if he hadnt taken that beating, I just don't see him winning this. Marquez's skillset is a head and shoulders above that of Bradley. He does everything better than Bradley. If Floyd Mayweather and Manny Pacquiao couldn't stop him, how in the world is pillow-fisted Timmy supposed to do it?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> I watched Brad Provo again yesterday and Bradley took a horrific beating. He was out on his feet four times if I m not mistaken. And after each time he would take more punishment. *There s just no way that he ll ever be the same. His brain must be damaged. There s just no way that it can't be.* Even if he hadnt taken that beating, I just don't see him winning this. Marquez's skillset is a head and shoulders above that of Bradley. He does everything better than Bradley. If Floyd Mayweather and Manny Pacquiao couldn't stop him, how in the world is pillow-fisted Timmy supposed to do it?


:lol: Did you not see Juanma Lopez stumbled around like an overfed toddler in several consecutive fights before fighting arguably his best fight in the Salido rematch loss? Or Barrera and Morales knock each other silly over 3 fights and still retain their elite status fighting and beating other ranked fighters? Or Frazier get dropped something like 6 times from Foreman and still give Ali all he could handle in one of the most savage displays in boxing history?


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Tim got this. I'm sure the odds will be even more in favor of Jmm as the fight draws closer. More money for me. Tim gets absolutely no respect given his deep resume. He doesn't excel at one thing but he finds a way to win. Sometimes it's not pretty but he gets it done. The only thing Jmm has done north of 135 is beat a guy many thought he already beat and get completely outclassed by Floyd. Bradley has taken punches from big ww and strong lww. He can take Jmms punches. I expect to make a lot of money on this fight. People talk loke Tim is some tomato can and like Jmm is actually a legit ww with devastating power. Get real.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Both are tremendous fighters are heart


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> Tim got this. I'm sure the odds will be even more in favor of Jmm as the fight draws closer. More money for me. *Tim gets absolutely no respect given his deep resume.* He doesn't excel at one thing but he finds a way to win. Sometimes it's not pretty but he gets it done. The only thing Jmm has done north of 135 is beat a guy many thought he already beat and get completely outclassed by Floyd. Bradley has taken punches from big ww and strong lww. He can take Jmms punches. I expect to make a lot of money on this fight. *People talk loke Tim is some tomato can and like Jmm is actually a legit ww with devastating power. Get real.*


OK, where in this thread have people been disrespecting Tim? You keep harping on that, when nobody has been selling Tim short.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JDK said:


> Both are tremendous fighters are heart


That was awesome :ibutt


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> OK, where in this thread have people been disrespecting Tim? You keep harping on that, when nobody has been selling Tim short.


By the poll results and many saying he will get koed. That saids it all. But that's ok, most of you will be humbled post fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> By the poll results and many saying he will get koed. That saids it all. But that's ok, most of you will be humbled post fight.


That's not disrespect, it' just a prediction.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Timmeh still got his chubby face *as of now*:-(


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm taking Marquez to stop Bradley late. One, I think he's a superior technician with better technique and timing and two, I'm expecting Bradley to have declined as a result of the brutal Provodnikov fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Timmeh still got his chubby face *as of now*:-(


He has 2 and a half months.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Love JMM, but I believe Bradley will give him problems assuming Bradley isn't beat to death from the Provodikov fight. Marquez is going to try and wait on counter shots as he should, and I think he'll land some great shots, but I think Bradley will outwork him and win a close decision. Bradley works, and will take shots to give shots, I think if JMM let's Bradley lead and constantly get off first, he will lose this fight. Bradley is a combination puncher and will land punches and his ability to turn and get out the side door may limit Juan's success in terms of counters and the gross number he is able to land. Bradley absolutely has the pier to hurt JMM, I mean Juan isn't staying down but Bradley can definitely score KD's on Juan if he were to get reckless.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

:bump


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm not sure to be honest, the heart says Marquez but the mind goes with Bradley but even then it's not a definite call.


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

If Marquez hasn't lost sharpness overnight, he's got this. Bradley has the tools for a UD though.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

It's a little worrying to see those pics of Bradley. He may spend most of his training camp conditioning himself and losing the weight properly instead of refining his skills and game plan. He's always works out like a maniac, but 2.5 months do go by pretty fast


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JMM has always found it a little difficult to get going against guys who stand off,and Bradley can stand off and work to take a few early rounds.
Whether he still has this new found crowd pleasing style is debatable,and I think he'll come to win rather than please the crowd,but if Juan can get his feet down and start launching that right hand early enough,Timmy has big problems.

I would normally say this is a pick em fight,but this is my favourite active fighter here,and much as I respect Timmy I've learned never to write the legend that is JMM off.
Marquez 116-112 or 115-113 at a push.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Bradley on points. Then he'll beat the winner of Pac-Rios cementing himself as a perfect opponent for Money.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> :lol: Did you not see Juanma Lopez stumbled around like an overfed toddler in several consecutive fights before fighting arguably his best fight in the Salido rematch loss? Or Barrera and Morales knock each other silly over 3 fights and still retain their elite status fighting and beating other ranked fighters? Or Frazier get dropped something like 6 times from Foreman and still give Ali all he could handle in one of the most savage displays in boxing history?


you shouldnt compare bradley's chin to that of juanma lopez. bradley has a very solid chin. its very solid. lopez does not. the shots that provodnikov hit bradley with did some real damage.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> you shouldnt compare bradley's chin to that of juanma lopez. bradley has a very solid chin. its very solid. lopez does not. the shots that provodnikov hit bradley with did some real damage.


Either way, he took tremendous shots fight after fight and had repeated mini-concussions, didn't stop him from fighting his ass off later.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Bradley is quicker on his feet, but ironically is not a better lateral mover. Take a look at the differences between Pac-JMM 3 and Bradley-Pac. Bradley is circling from too far outside and allowing Manny to step over and get in position to catch him from the outside. JMM however took hard turns and pivots and more efficient steps to take away the range and angle.


Will say he has better footwork than Floyd. Fights more in different angles which helped him counter Pacquiao all over the place. Seems like a point to bring in the thread you made earlier on why Marquez>Pacquiao doesn't mean Mayweather>Pacquiao though I did and still highly favor Floyd decline aside.



poorface said:


> If Marquez can still move like he did in the third fight with Pacquiao I agree with you. I've always believed that his flat-footedness in Pacquiao IV came from a purposeful stylistic change to go for the KO and wasn't as attributable to his just getting old or Pacquiao's movement confusing him, but I think this fight will shine a light on that question.


Yeah I think after 3rd fight he was fed up so stood on his punches more. That and with Pacquiao's head flying in it helpd Marquez decapitate him.



KLion22 said:


> It still surprises me how so many people just assume Jmm got this in the bag and how little respect is given to Tim. The oddsmakers say Jmm is a slight fav but this poll saids otherwise. I just think people only recall the image of Jmm koing Pac while ignoring many other factors that might affect the outcome of this fight. Oh well, we shall see.


I know Tim can bounce back and does know how to box. Only time I remember him being beat to the punch was by Pacquiao's lefts but overall Tim is great at not getting hit by the same punch over and over also apart from Prov fight. Not to disrespect Prov's gameplan but I think Tim threw that fight away to "gain fans with excitement" which I hate but I think it may have worked to a degree.



DirtyDan said:


> I don't know man. After boxers take a beating, they're never the same. Both Marquez and Bradley took beatings in their last fight, although Marquez's confidence is at an all time high after KOing Pacquiao. If Bradley never took those beatings he received from Pac and that Russian guy, then I'd give Bradley a UD win. But I learned by lesson after the Stevenson/Dawson fight that once a fighter takes a career beating, they're never the same after..
> 
> Marquez by KO.


What beating did Marquez take in Pac IV? It was pretty even until the last couple of rds when Marquez was taking over and eventually stopped him. Pacquiao moreso outboxed Tim than gave him a beating it was a lackluster fight. Tim is much smarter than Dawson and way more focused also so sure he can recover from a fight like the Prov fight which I dont think Dawson could.



O59 said:


> Dunno why people are saying Marquez took a beating in his last fight. He shipped some punishment and got put down for a brief moment but it wasn't a long, twelve-round fight with plenty of punches being absorbed through out. Both fighters won't be as badly affected by their last bouts despite what some seem to think.


Bradley is still young too. Marquez does have age against him but is a wise fighter and sure he can capitalize on Bradley's wild coming forward tactics but can see Bradley slipping in and getting good shots in too. He showed he has no inside game against Alexander and Marquez has a decent one so not sure if it ever gets there tbh. Can be an interesting outboxing affair or midrange war. Really interested in their gameplans.



Bogotazo said:


> Either way, he took tremendous shots fight after fight and had repeated mini-concussions, didn't stop him from fighting his ass off later.


Especially in the past when fighters fought multiple times per month they mainly dusted that punishment off. Dont see why people think its so hard nowadays to recover from beatings given the average decent boxer fights 2-3 times per year instead of month. Ever see Norton against Shavers & Foreman? I know, not an era where people fought as frequently as I mentioned in ol times but Norton fought two hellacious punchers and bounced back to give still great Ali fights in 2 fights inbetween the ko losses to Shavers & Foreman.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Great post Tecks.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

:bump


----------



## WelshDevilRob (Jun 3, 2012)

I believe that JMM will be the favourite but I am edging towards a Bradley points win. More a hunch.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I think Marquez's best chance is to fight a pressure fight here. Come forward and use his left hook to the body to set up the lead right upstairs. I want to see him bring back his uppercuts in this fight too.

As far as who wins, I can't ever pick against Bradley. Some guys have speed as their talent, others have power. Bradley appears to have a talent for winning. I think the movement he employed against Pacquaio wouldn't work with Marquez, as Juan is smart enough to use his upper body's rhythm to control which way Bradley moves, something that Pacquaio (And most other fighters) are in-capable of.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> I think Marquez's best chance is to fight a pressure fight here. Come forward and use his left hook to the body to set up the lead right upstairs. I want to see him bring back his uppercuts in this fight too.
> 
> As far as who wins, I can't ever pick against Bradley. Some guys have speed as their talent, others have power. Bradley appears to have a talent for winning. I think the movement he employed against Pacquaio wouldn't work with Marquez, as *Juan is smart enough to use his upper body's rhythm to control which way Bradley moves*, something that Pacquaio (And most other fighters) are in-capable of.


Explain that point please...

Interesting you pick a pressure fight. I think JMM is capable of doing so.

I'm getting really pumped for my breakdown thread.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Explain that point please...
> 
> Interesting you pick a pressure fight. I think JMM is capable of doing so.
> 
> I'm getting really pumped for my breakdown thread.


It's a difficult point. Here goes...

The general way to control the movement of a fighter is to cut the ring down, and trap them, alternatively it's then the elected mover who has the general dictation over which way he goes. You can actually (in rare cases) effect the opponents movement by using your upper body, as opposed to your feet. By the rhythm of the upper body, I mean by moving above the waist, and feinting with the shoulders. Simple in concept. If Marquez angles his upper body in one direction, thus Bradley moves to avoid, Juan is smart enough to fire the correct punch from the other side. Feinting from the shoulder to draw a re-action, and then countering that re-action. Another interesting concept, countering movement as opposed to offensive out put. As an offensive Counter puncher, Marquez should be looking to force Bradley into either a move, or into using his guard, something along those lines, and then throw a sequence designed to over come that. Understand the re-action times in this, your mind needs to process the feint, the re-action and then access that and throw the appropriate solution. So you need the speed of thought to ensure that you can still physically perform the required re-action.

Pacquaio would simply turn his own feet, and allow Bradley to dictate the rhythm, as he didn't posses the ring IQ of Marquez. It's not about speed of foot, but speed of mind.

What will be important for Marquez in this fight, is his ability to change the type of punch he is throwing, when half way through the previous one. Such as when he adapts a hook into an uppercut as his opponent re-acts. Which is a variation of what I've poorly tried to explain above.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

I think Bradley has a good chance to win if he try to outboxes Marquez even though Marquez is the better all-around boxer. Bradley said he'll mix it up just to keep Marquez thinking, but Marquez is a better counter puncher and will get the best of Bradley when they exchange punches on the inside.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

This fight is a giant bowl of question marks. I wouldn't even like to make a prediction on it.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> It's a difficult point. Here goes...
> 
> The general way to control the movement of a fighter is to cut the ring down, and trap them, alternatively it's then the elected mover who has the general dictation over which way he goes. You can actually (in rare cases) effect the opponents movement by using your upper body, as opposed to your feet. By the rhythm of the upper body, I mean by moving above the waist, and feinting with the shoulders. Simple in concept. If Marquez angles his upper body in one direction, thus Bradley moves to avoid, Juan is smart enough to fire the correct punch from the other side. Feinting from the shoulder to draw a re-action, and then countering that re-action. Another interesting concept, countering movement as opposed to offensive out put. As an offensive Counter puncher, Marquez should be looking to force Bradley into either a move, or into using his guard, something along those lines, and then throw a sequence designed to over come that. Understand the re-action times in this, your mind needs to process the feint, the re-action and then access that and throw the appropriate solution. So you need the speed of thought to ensure that you can still physically perform the required re-action.
> 
> ...


Ah, feinting with the shoulders, that's what I thought you meant. JMM is fucking ace at this. He ducks low and peers out of his guard as if looking out of a window, baits a counter, and comes either up from the middle or over the top. Hopkins explained this tactic well in terms of footwork, closing off an exit only to walk a fighter into a punch on the opposite side.

JMM's fight with Derrick Gainer saw a lot of that kind of feinting:


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Ah, feinting with the shoulders, that's what I thought you meant. JMM is fucking ace at this. He ducks low and peers out of his guard as if looking out of a window, baits a counter, and comes either up from the middle or over the top. Hopkins explained this tactic well in terms of footwork, closing off an exit only to walk a fighter into a punch on the opposite side.
> 
> JMM's fight with Derrick Gainer saw a lot of that kind of feinting:


:good

It's the key to controlling Bradley IMO, who will fight much smarter than he did in his last fight.

Do you see Marquez as being fully motivated, even though he conquered his Everest?


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Boxed Ears said:


> This fight is a giant bowl of question marks. I wouldn't even like to make a prediction on it.


I can't make a decision either. Bradley and his trainer said they'll try to duplicate the way Floyd fought Marquez, but Bradley isn't as rangy as Floyd when it comes to fighting at long range and he tends to throw sloppy arm punches on the inside. But at the same time, Marquez has more experienced now at 147 than he did back when he fought Floyd.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> :good
> 
> It's the key to controlling Bradley IMO, who will fight much smarter than he did in his last fight.
> 
> Do you see Marquez as being fully motivated, even though he conquered his Everest?


He wants that belt that he truly believes belongs to him, and wants to make history in being Mexico's first 5 weight Division champ...I'd say he is motivated for this.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> :good
> 
> It's the key to controlling Bradley IMO, who will fight much smarter than he did in his last fight.
> 
> Do you see Marquez as being fully motivated, even though he conquered his Everest?


Yes, I think Bradley is able to be influenced by such body language. He'll think he's being crafty evading a set-up, only to fall right into it. Provodnikov had a lot of success with this actually.

I think Marquez will be motivated. He sees Bradley as a tougher challenge, and rightfully so. Another fighter might lack motivation, but Marquez has a lot of national pride and has been wanting to be the first Mexican-born fighter to win titles in 5 weight classes for years now. It was denied to him, and he wants that WBO belt.



Carpe Diem said:


> I can't make a decision either. Bradley and his trainer said they'll try to duplicate the way Floyd fought Marquez, but Bradley isn't as rangy as Floyd when it comes to fighting at long range and he tends to throw sloppy arm punches on the inside. But at the same time, Marquez has more experienced now at 147 than he did back when he fought Floyd.


Exactly. Both those things point toward's Bradley's best shot not being as good as he might think.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Carpe Diem said:


> I can't make a decision either. Bradley and his trainer said they'll try to duplicate the way Floyd fought Marquez, but Bradley isn't as rangy as Floyd when it comes to fighting at long range and he tends to throw sloppy arm punches on the inside. But at the same time, Marquez has more experienced now at 147 than he did back when he fought Floyd.


As a long-time Bradley supporter I find it flatly unlikely he could come anywhere close to duplicating what Floyd did. Floyd's working with a very different level of nearly every possibly thing on top of being rangier. I think they'd need to approach it completely differently to hope to get any kind of win. They can't copy that style. Bradley and Mayweather are like a chiropractor and a neurosurgeon.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

It'd be funny to see Marquez knocking him down though. I think it will happen when they trade punches.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


> It'd be funny to see Marquez knocking him down though. I think it will happen when they trade punches.


It depends on how aggressive Bradley becomes if he's behind or something, but I wouldn't be surprised at all. A short left hook from out of Tim's line of sight in between two wide punches would be all it takes.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> He wants that belt that he truly believes belongs to him, and wants to make history in being Mexico's first 5 weight Division champ...I'd say he is motivated for this.[/QUOTE
> A shame Mexico's first 5 weight Division champ will be linked to steroids.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Bradley is going to outwork Marquez and its going to be a close fight but a clear win for Bradley, yet Marquez's followers will cry and say Marquez landed the cleaner shots and all that other stuff. Bradley will retire this roided cheat. He won't fight like an idiot like he did in his last fight. He knows and respects Marquez, and knows he will be up against a guy on steroids. He will box and outwork Marquez and adjust to Marquez's feints and not fall for his traps since he knows he needs to be cautious.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

JMM by ko. Bradley's tailor made for JMM


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Side Step said:


> Bradley is going to outwork Marquez and its going to be a close fight but a clear win for Bradley, yet Marquez's followers will cry and say Marquez landed the cleaner shots and all that other stuff. Bradley will retire this roided cheat. He won't fight like an idiot like he did in his last fight. He knows and respects Marquez, and knows he will be up against a guy on steroids. He will box and outwork Marquez and adjust to Marquez's feints and not fall for his traps since he knows he needs to be cautious.


You sound like a butthurt hater accusing JMM of steroids over and over when he's about to go through extra testing, has never tested positive, and has performed at the elite level for years. In fact, the NSAC, which has no ties to Memo, is going to include CRI testing, which Victor Conte thinks is the key to catching fighters trying to circumvent the tests. Victor Conte who, by the way, was caught for supplying fighters illegal steroids in the BALCO scandal and has been working with Bradley for years. Funny how I don't hear a peep out of you accusing Bradley of steroids though, despite that ridiculously ripped physique?

When Bradley loses, I don't want to hear you cry excuses.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Side Step said:


> Zopilote said:
> 
> 
> > He wants that belt that he truly believes belongs to him, and wants to make history in being Mexico's first 5 weight Division champ...I'd say he is motivated for this.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> You sound like a butthurt hater accusing JMM of steroids over and over when he's about to go through extra testing, has never tested positive, and has performed at the elite level for years. In fact, the NSAC, which has no ties to Memo, is going to include CRI testing, which Victor Conte thinks is the key to catching fighters trying to circumvent the tests. Victor Conte who, by the way, was caught for supplying fighters illegal steroids in the BALCO scandal and has been working with Bradley for years. Funny how I don't hear a peep out of you accusing Bradley of steroids though, despite that ridiculously ripped physique?
> 
> When Bradley loses, I don't want to hear you cry excuses.


Oh trust me Bogo, you will hear that pussy cry out excuses every chance he gets.

JMM can pass every single test there is out there, including VADA, and that dumb fuck will still be accusing him of roiding, saying Memo gave him undetectable roids that can pass any test, blah, blah. blah.
Dipshits like him are so pathetically predictable, and it will be a pleasure to come back here and rub salt on their wounds after JMM whoops Timmeh.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> You sound like a butthurt hater accusing JMM of steroids over and over when he's about to go through extra testing, has never tested positive, and has performed at the elite level for years. In fact, the NSAC, which has no ties to Memo, is going to include CRI testing, which Victor Conte thinks is the key to catching fighters trying to circumvent the tests. Victor Conte who, by the way, was caught for supplying fighters illegal steroids in the BALCO scandal and has been working with Bradley for years. Funny how I don't hear a peep out of you accusing Bradley of steroids though, despite that ridiculously ripped physique?
> 
> When Bradley loses, I don't want to hear you cry excuses.


Marquez is going through extra testing in which his friend runs the company. He's never tested positive because that same friend admitted to having "undetectables". NSAC is good when it benefits Marquez, but if someone else, then "NSAC is shi* and corrupted", but how convenient now that it favors Marquez, his followers decide that it is good. Sure it has no ties to Herredia, yet don't the conspiracy theorist say Arum is paying them off. Could you provide evidence/sources for Bradley and Conte's connection, you're making it sound as if Bradley works with Conte as much as Donaire and Ward do/Marquez works with Herredia. Bradley works with his dad, Marquez had a chance to hire many strength and conditioning coaches, yet chose the one who is a known cheat. So are you telling me he hired Herrerdia for his great mind and not his steroids, if so, then that's just like saying you're going to hire a hooker for her great mind and you're not hiring her to fu** right? You don't hire a known steroid cheat to not take steroids, just like you don't hire a hooker to not fu**. When Marquez loses, I don't want to hear you cry excuses.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Side Step said:
> 
> 
> > Mosley, Holyfield, Toney, Jones, ect, ect...have all been either linked or suspected of taking steroids. They're all consider legends.
> ...


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Oh trust me Bogo, you will hear that pussy cry out excuses every chance he gets.
> 
> JMM can pass every single test there is out there, including VADA, and that dumb fuck will still be accusing him of roiding, saying Memo gave him undetectable roids that can pass any test, blah, blah. blah.
> Dipshits like him are so pathetically predictable, and it will be a pleasure to come back here and rub salt on their wounds after JMM whoops Timmeh.


In actuality, the Marquez fans are the notorious ones for excuses, so I guess you'd know a thing or two about picking up on excuses right? There won't be any excuses because Bradley never loses and will not lose to this cheat, even with his steroids. When has Marquez passed VADA, could you show proof? And how would that argument of Memo not be valid, did Memo not admit to having "undetectables"? People like you, who result to name calling and insults, through a computer I might add and not in person, are the one's who are pathetic. A forum is to debate and display one's opinion's, yet you take it on yourself to insult and go off topic. You sure are a tought guy aren't you.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

If anyone is getting "butthurt", it'd have to be these 2-3 Marquez fans who are going all ape over one persons opinion on their hero. It's an honest assessment yet these 2-3 are bringing the house down and act as if they want to punch me in the face. Not only is that sad, but it gets worse because these 2-3 are backing Marquez up so hard, that Marquez doesn't even get a chance to see it, or even give them a thank you. It'd be one thing if these people actually knew Marquez and Marquez them, but they don't. If Marquez knew these people and showed his appreciation, then their efforts would be meaningful, but he doesn't, and that's the sad part. These 2-3 are doing so much, but for nothing.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Side Step said:


> Zopilote said:
> 
> 
> > And that's what makes it worse, all these "greats" aren't even clean. What a shame. A slap in the face to all the past Mexican greats.
> ...


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

If Bradley loses (which he won't), unlike Marquez, I won't make any excuses because the writings will be on the wall and people will know that this 39 year old didn't do it by himself, just like all the baseball players and their "records".


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Side Step said:


> In actuality, the Marquez fans are the notorious ones for excuses, so I guess you'd know a thing or two about picking up on excuses right? There won't be any excuses because Bradley never loses and will not lose to this cheat, even with his steroids. When has Marquez passed VADA, could you show proof? And how would that argument of Memo not be valid, did Memo not admit to having "undetectables"? People like you, who result to name calling and insults, through a computer I might add and not in person, are the one's who are pathetic. A forum is to debate and display one's opinion's, yet you take it on yourself to insult and go off topic. You sure are a tought guy aren't you.


Too bad Bradley already lost.

No one gives two shits about how the judges scored that fight.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Side Step said:


> If Bradley loses (which he won't), unlike Marquez, I won't make any excuses because the writings will be on the wall and people will know that this 39 year old didn't do it by himself, just like all the baseball players and their "records".


You're already making an excuse there, you dumb fuck. :lol:


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Side Step said:
> 
> 
> > Its funny how you go and bitch about JMM being a cheat and what not, yet you have two guys on your AV, one being an admitted steroid cheat in the past, and one who suspect in using illegal handwraps to his advantage.
> ...


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Side Step said:


> Zopilote said:
> 
> 
> > If I put a Bradley picture, people will already condemn me a Bradley fan boy. I found this pretty cool picture of two people I enjoyed watching, decided to use it, but yes the irony is there. I'm glad to see you bring up Mosely and Trinidad in a thread about who wins between Bradley and Marquez
> ...


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Too bad Bradley already lost.
> 
> No one gives two shits about how the judges scored that fight.


Great deflection from the actual post.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> You're already making an excuse there, you dumb fuck. :lol:


Thanks for the insult tough guy


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Side Step said:


> Thanks for the insult tough guy


No problem. :good

Just calling it like it is.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Side Step said:


> Great deflection from the actual post.


Your actual post is the same stuff you have been bitching about over and over again.

and I never said JMM has tested for VADA, learn how to read.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Side Step said:
> 
> 
> > You don't need to put a Bradley AV to look like a complete Bradley fanboy.
> ...


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Side Step said:


> Zopilote said:
> 
> 
> > Quick question, I doubt you'll even be able to answer without resulting to insults and name calling but whatever I don't expect much from you either way. If you hire a hooker, are you going to hire her for her beautiful mind and her knowledge in the field? I don't get how you and the other followers do not see how if a man is so willing to drink his own urine, why taking steroids wouldn't be such a hard thing. People claim Pactards are the worse, and rightfully so, but you and your buddies sure are rivaling that right now.
> ...


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Your actual post is the same stuff you have been bitching about over and over again.
> 
> and I never said JMM has tested for VADA, learn how to read.


Apologies for the quick scan and didn't see the "can". But, if he can test and will pass, how about just go along with the VADA testings and remove the doubt that people may have. I for one would give him the benefit and the respect for doing such a thing (even with having Herredia's undetectables) because at least it shows that he is willing and not only willing to test through the company in which Herredia works for. Herredia has Rios and he's testing through VADA, so why can't Marquez as well? Herredia knows it is too late and that he gave Marquez all of his stuff that can pass through USADA, but possibly not through VADA.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Side Step said:
> 
> 
> > and why should I even bother giving you a good answer when you pretty much have your mind made up?
> ...


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Side Step said:
> 
> 
> > and why should I even bother giving you a good answer when you pretty much have your mind made up?
> ...


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Side Step said:


> Apologies for the quick scan and didn't see the "can". But, if he can test and will pass, how about just go along with the VADA testings and remove the doubt that people may have. I for one would give him the benefit and the respect for doing such a thing (even with having Herredia's undetectables) because at least it shows that he is willing and not only willing to test through the company in which Herredia works for. Herredia has Rios and he's testing through VADA, so why can't Marquez as well? Herredia knows it is too late and that he gave Marquez all of his stuff that can pass through USADA, but possibly not through VADA.


Well, if his contract stated that he has to take the tests from either USADA OR VADA then he has every right to choose whichever one he wishes. if the contract said that thet would have to take BOTH, then alright, that be suspicious as fuck there. We don't know exactly what was on the contract, so we cant point fingers at anyone.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Side Step said:


> Zopilote said:
> 
> 
> > so you WOULD hire a hooker and not fu**. Good for you
> ...


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Well, if his contract stated that he has to take the tests from either USADA OR VADA then he has every right to choose whichever one he wishes. if the contract said that thet would have to take BOTH, then alright, that be suspicious as fuck there. We don't know exactly what was on the contract, so we cant point fingers at anyone.


You're still missing the point, if he had the choice and it was only one and not both and he chose USADA over VADA, then no problem because it is one or the other. But, the wrong in there is choosing to go with the company that his friend works for. Speculation about Marquez is already circulating and he could've calmed that noise by proving people wrong and going with the company that doesn't have his friend there. If the tables were turned and Bradley was being accused of steroids and then selecting a company in which his friend not only works for, but also has undetectables, I have no doubt you would be all over Bradley. We do not know exactly what was on the contract but we do know that one person selected a company that gives him the better chance in cheating.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Side Step said:


> You're still missing the point, if he had the choice and it was only one and not both and he chose USADA over VADA, then no problem because it is one or the other. But, the wrong in there is choosing to go with the company that his friend works for. Speculation about Marquez is already circulating and he could've calmed that noise by proving people wrong and going with the company that doesn't have his friend there. If the tables were turned and Bradley was being accused of steroids and then selecting a company in which his friend not only works for, but also has undetectables, I have no doubt you would be all over Bradley. We do not know exactly what was on the contract but we do know that one person selected a company that gives him the better chance in cheating.


and guess what? None of that matter now, because JMM isn't getting tested by USADA.

and no, I wouldn't be all over Bradley like you assume if the roles were reversed. To me, you are innocent unti proven guilty.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Never been impressed with Bradley, if he beats Marquez it's from headbutting...it's going to be an ugly fight


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> and guess what? None of that matter now, because JMM isn't getting tested by USADA.
> 
> and no, I wouldn't be all over Bradley like you assume if the roles were reversed. To me, you are innocent unti proven guilty.


Not getting tested by USADA? Source? Even if so, it doesn't eliminate the fact that when he was given a chance to chose between a company that his friend works for, or another company that he doesn't have a plug in, he went and chose to go with the company that his friend works for rather than going for the company to prove he's clean and willing. So NSAC is all of a sudden clean and fine and the best. And you wouldn't say anything about Bradley just like you have NEVER said anything about Pac since he's never been proven guilty. I believe you.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Side Step said:


> Marquez is going through extra testing in which his friend runs the company. He's never tested positive because that same friend admitted to having "undetectables". NSAC is good when it benefits Marquez, but if someone else, then "NSAC is shi* and corrupted", but how convenient now that it favors Marquez, his followers decide that it is good. Sure it has no ties to Herredia, yet don't the conspiracy theorist say Arum is paying them off. Could you provide evidence/sources for Bradley and Conte's connection, you're making it sound as if Bradley works with Conte as much as Donaire and Ward do/Marquez works with Herredia. Bradley works with his dad, Marquez had a chance to hire many strength and conditioning coaches, yet chose the one who is a known cheat. So are you telling me he hired Herrerdia for his great mind and not his steroids, if so, then that's just like saying you're going to hire a hooker for her great mind and you're not hiring her to fu** right? You don't hire a known steroid cheat to not take steroids, just like you don't hire a hooker to not fu**. When Marquez loses, I don't want to hear you cry excuses.


The whole issue was that Memo had ties to USADA. The NSAC is corrupt, but what can you do. Memo has no pull there so there is no advantage to Marquez. Why is VADA any better? As I said, WADA is going to test for CRI, and that's a great way to prevent circumvention of the tests, as Conte, a former steroids peddler himself, has said.

The same reason Marquez works with Heredia is the same reason so many work with Conte. Donaire does random year-round testing, he's not on anything, but up until just recently, he was working with Conte during training camps because these men have a very good education on body chemistry and its relationship to athletic performance.

You realize Ariza trained under Heredia for a while right? His career wasn't just steroids, it was straight up athletic conditioning.

Nobody knows if JMM is clean or not. He's always had good power, and lifted weights for a regimen he'd never engaged in before. He's going to engage in random testing, both USADA and Wada, and Tim is going to do WADA and VADA (for which Conte works). There's no reason for you to suspect him of steroids more than any other fighter aside from association with Memo. Do you also think Rios is on steroids? Many fans think that most fighters are on something. If true, I doubt Bradley is any exception. So quit your crying and show respect instead of ranting about steroids with no proof. Marquez was great before meeting Memo and is still great after.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Side Step said:


> Not getting tested by USADA? Source? Even if so, it doesn't eliminate the fact that when he was given a chance to chose between a company that his friend works for, or another company that he doesn't have a plug in, he went and chose to go with the company that his friend works for rather than going for the company to prove he's clean and willing. So NSAC is all of a sudden clean and fine and the best. And you wouldn't say anything about Bradley just like you have NEVER said anything about Pac since he's never been proven guilty. I believe you.


Aren't they both getting tested by NSAC now? At least that's what I hear, as they will do extra testing and what not.

and what makes you think I have said Pac was on anything.

The only thing I have said about that was how ironic I find it seeing Pactards accuse JMM of steroids, and this whole testing ordeal when they defended their man when all the drug accusations were taking place and him refusing extra testings.

Are you now assuming that I thought Pacquiao was on roids because im a JMM fan???


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The whole issue was that Memo had ties to USADA. The NSAC is corrupt, but what can you do. Memo has no pull there so there is no advantage to Marquez. Why is VADA any better? As I said, WADA is going to test for CRI, and that's a great way to prevent circumvention of the tests, as Conte, a former steroids peddler himself, has said.
> 
> The same reason Marquez works with Heredia is the same reason so many work with Conte. Donaire does random year-round testing, he's not on anything, but up until just recently, he was working with Conte during training camps because these men have a very good education on body chemistry and its relationship to athletic performance.
> 
> ...


So JMM is going with USADA too?

I figured they were both gonna do extra testings with NSAC only now.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The whole issue was that Memo had ties to USADA. The NSAC is corrupt, but what can you do. Memo has no pull there so there is no advantage to Marquez. Why is VADA any better? As I said, WADA is going to test for CRI, and that's a great way to prevent circumvention of the tests, as Conte, a former steroids peddler himself, has said.
> 
> The same reason Marquez works with Heredia is the same reason so many work with Conte. Donaire does random year-round testing, he's not on anything, but up until just recently, he was working with Conte during training camps because these men have a very good education on body chemistry and its relationship to athletic performance.
> 
> ...


So you also agree that Marquez hired a known steroid cheat and didn't want steroids. You too would hire a hooker not to fu**. Good for you


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> So JMM is going with USADA too?
> 
> I figured they were both gonna do extra testings with NSAC only now.


My understanding is both fighters are doing the enhanced NSAC testing and Bradley's spending his own money for himself to be tested by VADA as well. Apparently USADA has a regulation against testing simultaneously with another agency.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Aren't they both getting tested by NSAC now? At least that's what I hear, as they will do extra testing and what not.
> 
> and what makes you think I have said Pac was on anything.
> 
> ...


They both are getting tested by NSAC. Bradley with NSAC and VADA, and Marquez with NSAC and USADA (USADA has Memo, and NSAC has Arum paying them off). There's plenty to believe why you would accuse Pac was on anything, him not wanting to take the extra tests as one (one reason I say he's on the juice too). No I'm not assuming that you thought Pac was on roids due to being a Marquez fan, but your blatant attitude and insults and how much you ride for Marquez would suggest otherwise.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

O great, all 3 are now back for the gang up, the 3 guys who don't see that hiring a known steroid cheat isn't fishy. Maybe they all can hire a hooker and hear what she has to say as well.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Side Step said:


> They both are getting tested by NSAC. Bradley with NSAC and VADA, and Marquez with NSAC and USADA (USADA has Memo, and NSAC has Arum paying them off). There's plenty to believe why you would accuse Pac was on anything, him not wanting to take the extra tests as one (one reason I say he's on the juice too). *No I'm not assuming that you thought Pac was on roids due to being a Marquez fan, but your blatant attitude and insults and how much you ride for Marquez would suggest otherwise*.


Well im happy to inform you that you were wrong there.

Like I said, you are innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Bradley gets disrespected for NO reason. But when someone shows their opinion on a subject that has valid points, people (3 in particular) cry and demand respect to be shown. Now THAT's some irony.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Side Step said:


> They both are getting tested by NSAC. Bradley with NSAC and VADA, and Marquez with NSAC and USADA (USADA has Memo, and NSAC has Arum paying them off). There's plenty to believe why you would accuse Pac was on anything, him not wanting to take the extra tests as one (one reason I say he's on the juice too). No I'm not assuming that you thought Pac was on roids due to being a Marquez fan, but your blatant attitude and insults and how much you ride for Marquez would suggest otherwise.


No Marquez is not being tested by USADA:


> Meanwhile, the Marquez camp, who had insisted on the USADA program, could not enroll their fighter into a similar program with their preferred program provider based on USADA's rules and regulations.
> "USADA only conducts an anti-doping program when both fighters agree to the rules and requirements to be included in the USADA program," said Annie Skinner, USADA Media Relations Manager. "USADA will not conduct a testing program while another organization (other than the boxing commission who collects a fight night sample) is testing one or both fighters, as the other organization may not hold the fighters to the same standards as USADA, the athletes may be confused by differing protocols, and because the USADA program is required to remain consistent with the WADA Code and International Standards."


http://www.thesweetscience.com/news/articles/17060-source-bradley-marquez-ped-tests-begin
And Arum could pay off NSAC regardless of whether they, USADA, or VADA did the testing since they're the only ones who hold punitive authority in the first place.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Well im happy to inform you that you were wrong there.
> 
> Like I said, you are innocent until proven guilty.


If I was wrong, then apologies, I'm a big enough man to admit if I was wrong; however, your actions still prompted those results.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Side Step said:


> Bradley gets disrespected for NO reason. But when someone shows their opinion on a subject that has valid points, people (3 in particular) cry and demand respect to be shown. Now THAT's some irony.


Who's disrespecting Bradley?

Want to show me when I have ever done that?

The only closest "disrespectful" thing I have said about him is that I think JMM is gonna whoop him....is that really so disrespectful in your eyes???


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

poorface said:


> No Marquez is not being tested by USADA:
> http://www.thesweetscience.com/news/articles/17060-source-bradley-marquez-ped-tests-begin
> And Arum could pay off NSAC regardless of whether they, USADA, or VADA did the testing since they're the only ones who hold punitive authority in the first place.


Regardless, this thing is getting way out of hand and the debate isn't even about the topic anymore. The testing and who's doing the testing to me at this point is whatever. In my opinion, one guy hired a known steroid cheat, so my mind is made up already. But like I said, he's going to need whatever he can get in order to stand a chance against Bradley, and if he pulls it off, good for him, just sucks that he had to hire a known cheat, a snitch I might add as well


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Who's disrespecting Bradley?
> 
> Want to show me when I have ever done that?
> 
> The only closest "disrespectful" thing I have said about him is that I think JMM is gonna whoop him....is that really so disrespectful in your eyes???


You don't know who disrespects Bradley and you want to call yourself a boxing fan? Who you may ask, everyone. Everyone disrespects Bradley, while you consistently disrespected me. I'm not going to look through your posts to prove you disrespected Bradley, maybe you have, maybe you haven't, but I also didn't even specifically say YOU, I said everyone meaning everyone else. But because of your condescending behavior and total bias for one man, I also made up my mind about you.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Side Step said:


> You don't know who disrespects Bradley and you want to call yourself a boxing fan? Who you may ask, everyone. Everyone disrespects Bradley, while you consistently disrespected me. I'm not going to look through your posts to prove you disrespected Bradley, maybe you have, maybe you haven't, but I also didn't even specifically say YOU, I said everyone meaning everyone else. But because of your condescending behavior and total bias for one man, I also made up my mind about you.


With the post you quoted, it was quite obvious that you were including me as well.

and again, you're wrong on that, since I have never had anything bad to say about Bradley.

But whatever, believe what you want.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Side Step said:


> He's been the best and hardest working fighter yet never got his props/dues. He wins the fight of his life, people take it away from him. He gives the fans what they want, people say he's stupid for fighting that way. He's defending his belt, yet is allowing a steroid cheat to call the shots. Bradley is the best and yet people are still putting him down. It's all right though, Bradley always wins and shows people otherwise. He's the best fight out there for Floyd. Even Roger when asked about a Bradley fight, Roger says "good fight". He knows what's up about Bradley.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> So JMM is going with USADA too?
> 
> I figured they were both gonna do extra testings with NSAC only now.


That's what I thought but I think JMM still wants USADA, it doesn't say anywhere he's not going to, he's been wanting to since people accused him of steroids in Pac 3. Tim is going to do double with VADA.



Side Step said:


> So you also agree that Marquez hired a known steroid cheat and didn't want steroids. You too would hire a hooker not to fu**. Good for you


Marquez hired an expert strength and conditioning coach who did time for steroids and then cooperated with authorities. As did Rios, as did Donaire, as did Ward, etc. A hooker's sole function is to fuck you. A strength and conditioning coach can still do their sole function, getting you in shape, without using steroids and risking prison again.

Now get the fuck out of my thread and stop ruining it with your bullshit.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> That's what I thought but I think JMM still wants USADA, it doesn't say anywhere he's not going to, he's been wanting to since people accused him of steroids in Pac 3. Tim is going to do double with VADA.
> 
> Marquez hired an expert strength and conditioning coach who did time for steroids and then cooperated with authorities. As did Rios, as did Donaire, as did Ward, etc. A hooker's sole function is to fuck you. A strength and conditioning coach can still do their sole function, getting you in shape, without using steroids and risking prison again.
> 
> Now get the fuck out of my thread and stop ruining it with your bullshit.


The lengths you people go to my goodness. Marquez has been wanting to since people accused him of steroids in Pac 3 and yet he still chooses to go with the company which his friend works for, my goodness again. There are many expert strength and conditioning coaches out there yet you choose the one with the dirty background and do not think people will have thoughts on that. Lets say all the stuff you said amounts, it still won't dismiss the fact that there are tons of others out there, yet he still chose the one with a dirty background, and admittedly came out to having undetectables. You aren't even worth talking to anymore. It's clear whatever clear and concise information is in front of you, you will still flip it and have a counter (no matter how crappy it is). Marquez could be injecting himself in front of you and you'll still come up with an excuse. I still feel sorry that you do so much of him and you're just a grain of sand on his radar. You and your 2 other buddies really should be getting paid for your efforts. There you go with the insults and, no worries, just shows that you're running out of dumb excuses and that you still do not want to see. So why aren't there other fighters taking Marquez's route and being able to do what he's doing. And btw, you still haven't showed the proof about Bradley working with Conte.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

You want me to leave because you can't stand the truth and the only one's still fighting for Marquez are you and your two other buddies. Everyone else is finally seeing this cheat for what he is. But, I feel that you are about to cry, so I'll comply with your request.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Side Step said:


> The lengths you people go to my goodness. Marquez has been wanting to since people accused him of steroids in Pac 3 and yet he still chooses to go with the company which his friend works for, my goodness again. There are many expert strength and conditioning coaches out there yet you choose the one with the dirty background and do not think people will have thoughts on that. Lets say all the stuff you said amounts, it still won't dismiss the fact that there are tons of others out there, yet he still chose the one with a dirty background, and admittedly came out to having undetectables. You aren't even worth talking to anymore. It's clear whatever clear and concise information is in front of you, you will still flip it and have a counter (no matter how crappy it is). Marquez could be injecting himself in front of you and you'll still come up with an excuse. I still feel sorry that you do so much of him and you're just a grain of sand on his radar. You and your 2 other buddies really should be getting paid for your efforts. And btw, you still haven't showed the proof about Bradley working with Conte.


He didn't only have a dirty background, he had an esteemed career not found among just any S&C coach. I repeat, Ariza worked under him. How famous is Ariza in the game?

You've spent post after post arguing with several posters trying to convince everybody JMM is on steroids. We're not the obsessive ones here.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Trainers & Fighters predict:


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

His combination punches looks so fluid and sharp. Canelo can throw sharp combination punches too, but he doesn't punch as fluidly as Marquez does. Bradley needs need to bring his "A" game for this fight, otherwise Marquez will take him into deep water and drown him.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


> His combination punches looks so fluid and sharp. Canelo can throw sharp combination punches too, but he doesn't punch as fluidly as Marquez does. Bradley needs need to bring his "A" game for this fight, otherwise Marquez will take him into deep water and drown him.


Sick, thanks for posting.

They keep training for Bradley pumping out the jab, JMM showing good head movement and parrying.

Crazy at :09 secs how he goes from having his back to the ropes to leading his man and suddenly being the one with his back to the center hitting his opponent on the ropes, with just a small side step.

That combination at :15 secs looks like a great way to get past Bradley's jab and into his guard.

Good forward head movement at :54, something he hasn't shown much of before.

Man I can't wait for this fight!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

@Sexy Sergio (L E O N), I'm starting to think that chubby-faced look is/was partly due to the beard.


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

Im going with JMM based on their last fights. If bradley had more power maybe I could pick him but JMM is too technically sound and he aint no normal 40 year old. He should be able to outbox bradley to a UD. I think it will be close though because bradley has good stamina and will be in the fight all night.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm riding with Bradley on this one.

I think his activity with the double and triple jab should allow him to keep Marquez occupied and steal a lot of rounds. People forget that before the KO, Marquez wasn't looking very good against Pacman, his coordination wasn't as good as usual and his speed was visibly effected by his increase in muscle mass. I think Timmy will be quicker to the punch and he should be busy enough to out work Marquez.

I'm glad to see Marquez is preparing for the Bradley jab, it's a weapon that I always thought would make life difficult for him in this fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


Damn did he punch the air out of the bag?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Rexrapper 1 said:


> Damn did he punch the air out of the bag?


Yup. Typical Marquez.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Bradley is way too open for JMM's clean combinations, not that bradley is a bad defensive fighter but jmm's combos are not something bradley will be able to negate. JMM wins a clear UD. Can see Tim winning a few rounds on activity at the start and end maybe but jmm will swoop the middle rounds for me.


----------



## ATrillionaire (Jun 11, 2013)

Tim Bradley...and it won't even be close.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


>


gotdaymn! with that kind of body mass (and technique) could ktfo everybody at 147 (except pretty girl floyd).

A mayweather with memo as his S&C could probably be fucxking things up to 168 fosho lol.


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Jmm is obviously on some high grade, undetectable peds. He looks fast as hell at almost 40 and that's not supposed to happen. Hopefully Tim sticks by his guns and won't take the fight unless Jmm submits to the agreed upon testing.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> Jmm is obviously on some high grade, undetectable peds. He looks fast as hell at almost 40 and that's not supposed to happen. Hopefully Tim sticks by his guns and won't take the fight unless Jmm submits to the agreed upon testing.


Do you remember the vids of JMM training for the Mayweather fight? he looked hella fast, yet was slow as all fuck in the actual fight....JMM is NOT anywhere near as fast as he used to be in the lower weights, hell check out his fights at 135lbs, where he still looks much faster than today's version.

JMM still has his timing, which is whats been helping him out a lot.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> Jmm is obviously on some high grade, undetectable peds. He looks fast as hell at almost 40 and that's not supposed to happen. Hopefully Tim sticks by his guns and won't take the fight unless Jmm submits to the agreed upon testing.


It's still possible to do with a well designed S&C program.

He's still not as quick as he used to be.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This is the best fight HBO has left for the year


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Do you remember the vids of JMM training for the Mayweather fight? he looked hella fast, yet was slow as all fuck in the actual fight....JMM is NOT anywhere near as fast as he used to be in the lower weights, hell check out his fights at 135lbs, where he still looks much faster than today's version.
> 
> JMM still has his timing, which is whats been helping him out a lot.


Drugs dont give you timing or technique that Marquez has. They can give you wings, heat vision, super strength and freeze breath as many dumb fans seem to believe.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> It's still possible to do with a well designed S&C program.
> 
> He's still not as quick as he used to be.


This.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Bradley gon beat the cheat!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

New JMM sparring video:

http://www.boxingscene.com/video-juan-manuel-marquez-sparring-bradley-clash--68869


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Another video:






Guy speaking says JMM sent two sparring partners to the canvas, and also took punishment in exchanges himself.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck it, I'm going to vote on Bradley.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

If Bradley fights off the back foot all night and never gets sloppy or trades then maybe a UD.

What will probably happen is JMM stops him late; may even be brutal.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I'm pretty confident of JMM winning this but that's not to say Bradley hasn't got a chance. 

About 80-20 in favour of JMM for me.


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

It just still baffles how little respect Tim gets. One KO win for JMM over a guy who he had always troubled and he's all of a sudden this KO monster at WW? And people talk like Tim is some tomato can who hasn't done squat? I know stylewise, Tim's reckless and wide punches are tailor made for JMM, and maybe that's why so many are picking him but Tim is also undefeated and has shown that he can adjust and win in different ways. His resume is stacked as hell and you don't beat all those guys on luck. He's also shown a good chin and the ability to recover when hurt. He's also a relentless warrior. 

We shall see. I'm putting down a shit load of money on Tim. I hope the actual odds reflect this poll and not just +125.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> It just still baffles how little respect Tim gets. One KO win for JMM over a guy who he had always troubled and he's all of a sudden this KO monster at WW? And people talk like Tim is some tomato can who hasn't done squat? I know stylewise, Tim's reckless and wide punches are tailor made for JMM, and maybe that's why so many are picking him but Tim is also undefeated and has shown that he can adjust and win in different ways. His resume is stacked as hell and you don't beat all those guys on luck. He's also shown a good chin and the ability to recover when hurt. He's also a relentless warrior.
> 
> We shall see. I'm putting down a shit load of money on Tim. I hope the actual odds reflect this poll and not just +125.


Stop confusing picking a fighter to lose, with not respecting them.


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Stop confusing picking a fighter to lose, with not respecting them.


When they say he's going to get koed, that is somewhat disrespectful.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> When they say he's going to get koed, that is somewhat disrespectful.


No, that's just a prediction. "By KO" or "by decision" are usual add-ons to a prediction on who will win. Does not at all mean disrespect of Bradley's ability or accomplishments.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> When they say he's going to get koed, that is somewhat disrespectful.


It's hardly disrespectful when you consider marquez's combinations and accuracy..


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> No, that's just a prediction. "By KO" or "by decision" are usual add-ons to a prediction on who will win. Does not at all mean disrespect of Bradley's ability or accomplishments.


When you look at Tim's body of work, it is disrespectful.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> When you look at Tim's body of work, it is disrespectful.


No, it is not, because he's fighting an ATG who just knocked out another ATG cold.


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> No, it is not, because he's fighting an ATG who just knocked out another ATG cold.


Yeah, that same guy who he allegedly beat in 3 previous fights and gave him trouble dating back to 2004 or whenever they first fought. I think people are focusing way too much on that one opponent and ignoring the big picture. He got utterly schooled by Floyd and was getting hit a lot against Katsidis and Diaz when he was at LW. And those guys aren't exactly slick boxers. JMM is obviously willing to take some to give some but still, it is what it is.

Like I said, we shall see. We can talk all day but it's really pointless. We shall see in due time. I think the Pac fights have completely hidden the fact that JMM is past his best and Tim will expose this.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> Yeah, that same guy who he allegedly beat in 3 previous fights and gave him trouble dating back to 2004 or whenever they first fought. I think people are focusing way too much on that one opponent and ignoring the big picture.


Fair enough, but that's a question of judgment of JMM, not respect for Bradley.



KLion22 said:


> He got utterly schooled by Floyd and was getting hit a lot against Katsidis and Diaz when he was at LW. And those guys aren't exactly slick boxers. JMM is obviously willing to take some to give some but still, it is what it is.


Exactly, it is what it is. Just like how Bradley was out on his feet against Provodnikov. It's not a question of respect.



KLion22 said:


> Like I said, we shall see. We can talk all day but it's really pointless. We shall see in due time. I think the Pac fights have completely hidden the fact that JMM is past his best and Tim will expose this.


Yes, we'll see. In the mean time, don't claim people are disrespecting Bradley when they aren't.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

JMM catches an increasingly wild and frustrated Bradley with combo after combo, finally landing a devastating counter right/uppercut late, stopping Bradley on his feet. Timothy's increasing lack of discipline and almost arrogant refusal to listen to his corner will bite him on the ass this time. He'll start off well enough but as soon as he gets caught hard by one of Marquez's counters the dog in him comes out and it's all down hill from there.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

I think people underestimate the damage Bradley took in his last fight...Marquez is going to knock him out.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Love Timmy and am rooting for him hard, but I'm expecting JMM to KO him in style. Bradley high activity style creates too many holes and JMM is one of the best at filling holes.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

D-U-D-E said:


> JMM catches an increasingly wild and frustrated Bradley with combo after combo, finally landing a devastating counter right/uppercut late, stopping Bradley on his feet. Timothy's increasing lack of discipline and almost arrogant refusal to listen to his corner will bite him on the ass this time. He'll start off well enough but as soon as he gets caught hard by one of Marquez's counters the dog in him comes out and it's all down hill from there.


I don't think Bradley will get too aggressive until maybe round 3 or 4. He'll be looking to box behind his jab in this fight, it's the most beneficial to him and he's recognized that himself in interviews. Movement plus explosive aggression mixed in would benefit him best. Still think JMM outsmarts him though.

Also people should remember that from rounds 3-9, Bradley showed some of the best boxing he's ever shown in his career.


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Did Tim get careless against Pac? No. 

The Ruslan fight was a special scenario where Tim was so frustrated and pissed off about being bashed by the boxing world for his gift against Pac that he went out and wanted to put on a show against Ruslan. He's a proud warrior. He does get careless sometimes but against Pac, he fought a disciplined fight because he KNEW he had to be careful or pay the price. And i have no doubt he will do the same against Juan. He'll box and move. He has the superior hand and foot speed and he will utilize them. It might be boring at times cause Tim will probably do a lot of in and out stuff but it will work. JMM, as great he is at counter punching, combos, timing and accuracy, is slow on his feet. And Tim will expose that. 

There is just no way in hell Tim will get caught up in a ton of exchanges with JMM. Not if you know him. He gets reckless at times but he tightens things up when he needs too.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I don't think Bradley will get too aggressive until maybe round 3 or 4. He'll be looking to box behind his jab in this fight, it's the most beneficial to him and he's recognized that himself in interviews. Movement plus explosive aggression mixed in would benefit him best. Still think JMM outsmarts him though.
> 
> Also people should remember that from rounds 3-9, Bradley showed some of the best boxing he's ever shown in his career.


I dunno man, I just think that the Manny fight has been more detrimental to Bradley's temperament than he's letting on. He wants to entertain, even if it means leaving himself wide open and trading. I think he starts off trying to box disciplined, but as soon as the boo's ring out and he gets hit hard, the chip on his shoulder that emerged during the Ruslan fight will reveal itself once again :hey

We'll see though. Tim's a bit of a wild card.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> Did Tim get careless against Pac? No.
> 
> The Ruslan fight was a special scenario where Tim was so frustrated and pissed off about being bashed by the boxing world for his gift against Pac that he went out and wanted to put on a show against Ruslan. He's a proud warrior. He does get careless sometimes but against Pac, he fought a disciplined fight because he KNEW he had to be careful or pay the price. And i have no doubt he will do the same against Juan. He'll box and move. He has the superior hand and foot speed and he will utilize them. It might be boring at times cause Tim will probably do a lot of in and out stuff but it will work. JMM, as great he is at counter punching, combos, timing and accuracy, is slow on his feet. And Tim will expose that.
> 
> There is just no way in hell Tim will get caught up in a ton of exchanges with JMM. Not if you know him. He gets reckless at times but he tightens things up when he needs too.


You mention Tim staying disciplined against Pac, and wanting to put on a show against Ruslan, yet you talk about how JMM got hit to omuch against the likes of Diaz and Katsidis....well, check out the 3rd fight with Pacquiao, where JMM fought an extremely disciplined fight himself. It goes both ways, but like you said, we shall see come October 12th. :bbb

and for the record, saying Timmy will get stopped by someone like JMM is no disrespect at all...If people would say that he'd get stopped by somene like say Paulie Malignaggi, well then thats a diffrent story.


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> You mention Tim staying disciplined against Pac, and wanting to put on a show against Ruslan, yet you talk about how JMM got hit to omuch against the likes of Diaz and Katsidis....well, check out the 3rd fight with Pacquiao, where JMM fought an extremely disciplined fight himself. It goes both ways, but like you said, we shall see come October 12th. :bbb
> 
> and for the record, saying Timmy will get stopped by someone like JMM is no disrespect at all...If people would say that he'd get stopped by somene like say Paulie Malignaggi, well then thats a diffrent story.


The 3rd Pac/Jmm fight was a fight where Pac was the aggressor about 95% of the time. JMM was working exclusively off of Pac's aggression and initiated the action all but a few times. Given Pac's reputation at the time, you can see why but you can almost say Jmm fought scared. He did beat Pac though. But it was a bit frustrating to see him initiate almost no action.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

D-U-D-E said:


> I dunno man, I just think that the Manny fight has been more detrimental to Bradley's temperament than he's letting on. He wants to entertain, even if it means leaving himself wide open and trading. I think he starts off trying to box disciplined, but as soon as the boo's ring out and he gets hit hard, the chip on his shoulder that emerged during the Ruslan fight will reveal itself once again :hey
> 
> We'll see though. Tim's a bit of a wild card.


I think he knows he can't repeat that kind of peformance. Joel won't let him, either.

"Mayweather made him miss and use his jab. Pacquiao came straight forward at him and didn't box him."

http://www.boxingscene.com/bradley-beating-marquez-put-me-hall-fame--68138


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

And i dare anyone who thinks Pac dominated Tim to watch the fight again with the sound off. That was one of THE most biased commentary ever by an HBO crew. Shots that Pac didn't land had Lamp going crazy while good shots Tim landed to the body didn't even get a mention. I might watch it again but i had it very close. Tim won the last 2 rounds for sure iirc. That means he only needed to win 4 out of the first 10 to have a draw and no way is that out of the realm of possibility.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> And i dare anyone who thinks Pac dominated Tim to watch the fight again with the sound off. That was one of THE most biased commentary ever by an HBO crew. Shots that Pac didn't land had Lamp going crazy while good shots Tim landed to the body didn't even get a mention. I might watch it again but i had it very close. Tim won the last 2 rounds for sure iirc. That means he only needed to win 4 out of the first 10 to have a draw and no way is that out of the realm of possibility.


116-112 for Pacquiao the last time i scored it.

Agreed with HBO's biased commantary, fight was definetly very competitive, but i still have Pac the winner each time out.


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> 116-112 for Pacquiao the last time i scored it.
> 
> Agreed with HBO's biased commantary, fight was definetly very competitive, but i still have Pac the winner each time out.


I don't have a problem with 8-4 or 7-5 Pac. I have a problem with people saying Pac dominated and won like 118-110ish.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> I don't have a problem with 8-4 or 7-5 Pac. I have a problem with people saying Pac dominated and won like 118-110ish.


Definetly.

Stupid ass Lederman having it 119-109. :lol::roflatsch

Then Lampley's stupid ****** ass saying that Harold is the greatest fight scorer of all time. :rofl:rofl


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Rexrapper 1 said:


> Damn did he punch the air out of the bag?


No, he did that when training with Floyd while eating quall eggs and drinking his urine and throwing rocks over his head. Training for Pacquiao with his steroid cheat trainer, he knocked it off its screws. He probably did it to this one eventually, but didn't show it on camera to lessen suspicion.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> It's *still possible to do with a well designed S&C program.*


 Yup, with Hard work and medication. Anyone who has taken a human developmental course knows that prime peak performance is within ages 23-27, with decline happening at 28. Marquez is 40 and never used to knock speedbags off its screws, yet somehow manages now once he hooked up with his steroid cheat. That extra weight nonsense don't give me that, he carried extra weight against Floyd and only flattened the speedbag, he's now knocking them OFF of the screws. For someone aging, he shouldn't get getting stronger. _the variability of the age-related decline in performance increases markedly with advancing age._ http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12391125 An actual scholarly article through an evidence based databased, not some whack wiki page​


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> It just still baffles how little respect Tim gets. One KO win for JMM over a guy who he had always troubled and he's all of a sudden this KO monster at WW? And people talk like Tim is some tomato can who hasn't done squat? I know stylewise, Tim's reckless and wide punches are tailor made for JMM, and maybe that's why so many are picking him but Tim is also undefeated and has shown that he can adjust and win in different ways. His resume is stacked as hell and you don't beat all those guys on luck. He's also shown a good chin and the ability to recover when hurt. He's also a relentless warrior.
> 
> We shall see. I'm putting down a shit load of money on Tim. I hope the actual odds reflect this poll and not just +125.


 My thoughts exactly. Tim is the best and gets no respect, yet this guy who hired a known cheat is and is responsible for a hail mary punch is all of a sudden a fantasy fight king. Tim's resume shits on Marquez's. Tim is able to adjust and find a way to win. I'm putting money too on Tim. Wish the bookies would make Marquez a bigger favorite than he is. Vegas right now doesn't even have him a 2-1. +125 is about right but I also agree, we'd make a lot of money if it reflected this idiot poll, but it doesn't, and the bookies know what they're doing, unlike these idiots here.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> No, it is not, because he's *fighting an ATG *who just knocked out another ATG cold.


:rofl that's rich


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> Yeah, that same guy who he allegedly beat in 3 previous fights and gave him trouble dating back to 2004 or whenever they first fought. I think people are focusing way too much on that one opponent and ignoring the big picture. He got utterly schooled by Floyd and was getting hit a lot against Katsidis and Diaz when he was at LW. And those guys aren't exactly slick boxers. JMM is obviously willing to take some to give some but still, it is what it is.
> 
> Like I said, we shall see. We can talk all day but it's really pointless. We shall see in due time. I think the Pac fights have completely hidden the fact that JMM is past his best and Tim will expose this.


It took Marquez 4 tries, another broken nose, a hail mary punch, and hiring a known steroid cheat to beat a guy ONCE (1 OUT OF 4) whom he's given trouble to since 2004, while it took Bradley ONE try to get a W on his record. Idiots are focusing way too much on that ONE opponent and ignoring the big picture. Floyd beat him 12-0 then he went back to FNF fighters and B level fighters then cried Pacquiao and instead of moved up, fought bums Ramos and Fed in Mexico, then finally gets a 3rd fight and manages to get beat at his own game and judges give it to Pacquiao for outboxing him. Like I've been sayin dogg, Marquez just a hype job that's about to get exposed by Bradley, (with Angel's tricks and all) and then we'll start to hear the excuses from Marquez as usual. Thought I was alone for the longest but good to see there's a least one other smart person on this forum.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> Did Tim get careless against Pac? No.
> 
> The Ruslan fight was a special scenario where Tim was so frustrated and pissed off about being bashed by the boxing world for his gift against Pac that he went out and wanted to put on a show against Ruslan. He's a proud warrior. He does get careless sometimes but against Pac, he fought a disciplined fight because he KNEW he had to be careful or pay the price. And i have no doubt he will do the same against Juan. He'll box and move. He has the superior hand and foot speed and he will utilize them. It might be boring at times cause Tim will probably do a lot of in and out stuff but it will work. JMM, as great he is at counter punching, combos, timing and accuracy, is slow on his feet. And Tim will expose that.
> 
> There is just no way in hell Tim will get caught up in a ton of exchanges with JMM. Not if you know him. He gets reckless at times but he tightens things up when he needs too.


Been saying the same thing fam. Then guys like bogotazo and his boyfriends come at me and say I'm trolling and all this other nonsense, getting their panties in a bunch and all that.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Side Step said:


> Yup, with Hard work and medication. Anyone who has taken a human developmental course knows that prime peak performance is within ages 23-27, with decline happening at 28. Marquez is 40 and never used to knock speedbags off its screws, yet somehow manages now once he hooked up with his steroid cheat. That extra weight nonsense don't give me that, he carried extra weight against Floyd and only flattened the speedbag, he's now knocking them OFF of the screws. For someone aging, he shouldn't get getting stronger. _the variability of the age-related decline in performance increases markedly with advancing age._ http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12391125 An actual scholarly article through an evidence based databased, not some whack wiki page​


Take a 39 year old who has never lifted weights, have him lift weights, and watch him grow.



Side Step said:


> :rofl that's rich


Nah, just to you. If you believe otherwise, make a poll.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Take a 39 year old who has never lifted weights, have him lift weights, and watch him grow.
> 
> Nah, just to you. If you believe otherwise, make a poll.


Where's your evidence that Marquez has NEVER lifted weights. If what you say is true, why does the actual research and studies show prove otherwise? Where's your data and your evidence and test subjects to show that even at 39, you can lift weights, and grow


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Marquez for me, I don't see Bradley outmaneuvering Marquez too much, their skills will clash, and Marquez is superior there, the combos will do the scoring IMO


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

The PED allegations/insinuations are so damn irrelevant and hypocritical. Consider Marquez's last two opponents (including Bradley). You don't think Bradley and Pac is/were on roids? You're turning a blind eye if you don't think these guys have used PEDs at one point or another. If two guys in the ring are both juiced...why is it a big concern for us fight fans? They are on an even playing field. 

Marquez will take drug tests accordingly and will likely pass all of them. But even if he's found guilty of using PEDs I really don't blame him because there is no way you can say JMM is dirty and firmly believe Pac and Bradley have been absolutely clean throughout their career.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

gyllespie said:


> The PED allegations/insinuations are so damn irrelevant and hypocritical. Consider Marquez's last two opponents (including Bradley). You don't think Bradley and Pac is/were on roids? You're turning a blind eye if you don't think these guys have used PEDs at one point or another. If two guys in the ring are both juiced...why is it a big concern for us fight fans? They are on an even playing field.
> 
> Marquez will take drug tests accordingly and will likely pass all of them. But even if he's found guilty of using PEDs I really don't blame him because there is no way you can say JMM is dirty and firmly believe Pac and Bradley have been absolutely clean throughout their career.


 Bradley on roids? Great way to try to flip the switch. Bradley is the hardest working guy out there. Doesn't hurt to have that in his genes too. He can do 5 push ups and be more cut than you or anyone on this forum. Bradley's ko percentage is also a good criteria to go off of to suspect he's on roids right. He does have go to sleep type power right? Bottom line is, Bradley didn't hire a known steroid cheat on his team. Who cares if Marquez hasn't failed a test, neither has Alex Rodriguez. He's guilty by association. You don't hire a steroid distributor to not take steroids


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Side Step said:


> Where's your evidence that Marquez has NEVER lifted weights. If what you say is true, why does the actual research and studies show prove otherwise? Where's your data and your evidence and test subjects to show that even at 39, you can lift weights, and grow


Nobody knows what goes on the inside of a training camp 100%. But from video and photographic evidence, it's clear that Marquez had no weights in the Romanza gym, simply traditional boxing equipment. Hence his running up the mountain to throw stones to gain weight. By contrast, against Pac, Marquez was doing explosive medicine ball workouts, dumbell squats, and other freeweight exercises which he'd never done before.

Where is your evidence that muscle growth is _impossible_ at age 39? The process may slow, but all things being equal, the gaining of muscle mass through exercise should never cease altogether.

http://www.npr.org/2011/02/21/133776800/seniors-can-still-bulk-up-on-muscle-by-pressing-iron

_*"In Peterson's analysis of 39 studies, he found that among more than 1,300 adults over the age of 50, muscle mass could be increased by an average of nearly 2.5 pounds in just five months.

Not only did that reverse any age-related muscle loss, it actually built lots of new muscle. Related research found the greater the intensity of weight-lifting programs, the more dramatic the outcomes. Adults who lifted the most weight boosted their upper and lower body strength by nearly a third."*_

And that's people who are old as hell.


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

When I apply common sense and analyze JMM's situation, I think he was juicing. From his sudden power increase to hiring one of the best PED experts in the world to his sudden definition/bulk in frame and his refusal to submit to all types of testing against Bradley. It just all seems suspicious.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Nobody knows what goes on the inside of a training camp 100%. But from video and photographic evidence, it's clear that Marquez had no weights in the Romanza gym, simply traditional boxing equipment. Hence his running up the mountain to throw stones to gain weight. By contrast, against Pac, Marquez was doing explosive medicine ball workouts, dumbell squats, and other freeweight exercises which he'd never done before.
> 
> Where is your evidence that muscle growth is _impossible_ at age 39? The process may slow, but all things being equal, the gaining of muscle mass through exercise should never cease altogether.
> 
> ...


So Marquez trained a year for his fight with Pacquiao, with no breaks. He would've only gained 5-6 pounds of muscle according to that pace. He did NOT gain only 5-6 pounds of muscle. Part of the steroid process is putting in that hard work, but the steroids allow for faster healing time. I'm not saying Marquez took steroids and became the hulk, he definitely put in that time, but putting in that time and gaining that much at that age, obviously is due to enhancements, which his known steroid cheat with undetectables was there for.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> When I apply common sense and analyze JMM's situation, I think he was juicing. From his sudden power increase to hiring one of the best PED experts in the world to his sudden definition/bulk in frame and his refusal to submit to all types of testing against Bradley. It just all seems suspicious.


Apparently Bogotazo would rather use his nuthugging over common sense. The dude has non stop excuse after excuse, but you already know that


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Side Step said:


> So Marquez trained a year for his fight with Pacquiao, with no breaks. He would've only gained 5-6 pounds of muscle according to that pace. He did NOT gain only 5-6 pounds of muscle. Part of the steroid process is putting in that hard work, but the steroids allow for faster healing time. I'm not saying Marquez took steroids and became the hulk, he definitely put in that time, but putting in that time and gaining that much at that age, obviously is due to enhancements, which his known steroid cheat with undetectables was there for.


Do you have problems reading? Those rates are for *senior citizens.*

JMM on fight night was at 143 against Katsidis. The highest he weighed in the ring was I believe 150. In the 4th fight, he weighed in 143. It's the quality of the weight that changed. He trained smarter.

Everybody knows your opinion so you can stop ruining threads spouting this shit already.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Do you have problems reading? Those rates are for *senior citizens.*
> 
> JMM on fight night was at 143 against Katsidis. The highest he weighed in the ring was I believe 150. In the 4th fight, he weighed in 143. It's the quality of the weight that changed. He trained smarter.
> 
> Everybody knows your opinion so you can stop ruining threads spouting this shit already.


Funny how you're NOW using the pactard reasoning with weighing in the same and all that other nonsense. Ruining threads? Someone responded with my same views, I simply replied to his comments. You on the otherhand began talking to me once again today, while I didn't say anything to you today, seems like you enjoy talking to me


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Side Step said:


> Funny how you're NOW using the pactard reasoning with weighing in the same and all that other nonsense.


It's not "Pactard reasoning", I'm factually substantiating my claims.



Side Step said:


> Ruining threads? Someone responded with my same views, I simply replied to his comments. You on the otherhand began talking to me once again today, while I didn't say anything to you today, seems like you enjoy talking to me


The vast majority of your posts have either been calling fighters bums, or accusing JMM of steroids. Not to mention posting in my prediction thread which you agreed you'd GTFO of.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

yup, definitely looks like a guy who didn't grow by the help of his known steroid cheat trainer


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Side Step said:


> yup, definitely looks like a guy who didn't grow by the help of his known steroid cheat trainer


:lol: Are you THAT stupid that you can't recognize that's a photoshop?


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> It's not "Pactard reasoning", I'm factually substantiating my claims.
> 
> The vast majority of your posts have either been calling fighters bums, or accusing JMM of steroids. Not to mention posting in my prediction thread which you agreed you'd GTFO of.


Where did I say "He's on Steroids" All I'm saying is the writing is on the walls and he hired a known steroid distributor. Again where did I agree to GTFO of your thread? You wanted me to put up or shut up and I raised you and you bluffed. You had to let someone else take it for you. Our one year avatar still stands however, but that other nonsense that the person was trying to say, is all bull shit and he's not making any demands. Our bet actually favors you more, Marquez wins, I leave, Bradley wins, you use an avatar of my choosing, not even a fair bet but since you're too yellow, guess can't be too picky. No problem, I'm getting a nice avatar for you to use for one whole year, just wait.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Take it that's photoshopped too right?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Side Step said:


> yup, definitely looks like a guy who didn't grow by the help of his known steroid cheat trainer


Why is Wladimir in the back looking at Juan?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Side Step said:


> yup, definitely looks like a guy who didn't grow by the help of his known steroid cheat trainer


Idiot :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Side Step said:


> Where did I say "He's on Steroids"


Here's just one example.



Side Step said:


> *Bradley is going to make Marquez look like the fraud he is. Marquez is either going to stop receiving his supplements from his steroid trainer due to suspicion and look fat and slow, which Bradley will easily defeat, or Marquez can look like the incredible hulk again, but still lose due to Bradley's boxing skills.* Bradley won't engage with a hulk Marquez. He suffered from the fight with Ruslan and knows that wasn't a great idea. People ARE going to start making excuses and say Marquez got old overnight when he loses. This fight isn't even close, they're making you believe in the hype like they made you believe in the Pacquiao hype. Bradley is the truest and most dedicated fighter out there. He's the true definition of coming up and earning the respect and taking on all challenges. He and Floyd have no one in comparison, except Bradley didn't back down from potential threats like Floyd did.





Side Step said:


> All I'm saying is the writing is on the walls and he hired a known steroid distributor. *Again where did I agree to GTFO of your thread?*


Right here you illiterate.



Side Step said:


> *You want me to leave* because you can't stand the truth and the only one's still fighting for Marquez are you and your two other buddies. Everyone else is finally seeing this cheat for what he is. But, I feel that you are about to cry, so* I'll comply with your request.*


Too bad you didn't stick to it.



Side Step said:


> You wanted me to put up or shut up and I raised you and you bluffed. You had to let someone else take it for you. Our one year avatar still stands however, but that other nonsense that the person was trying to say, is all bull shit and he's not making any demands. Our bet actually favors you more, Marquez wins, I leave, Bradley wins, you use an avatar of my choosing, not even a fair bet but since you're too yellow, guess can't be too picky. No problem, I'm getting a nice avatar for you to use for one whole year, just wait.


I told you to put up or shut up with an avatar bet, I'm not gonna leave forever because I got a wrong pick, especially not against someone who's likely to be banned anytime soon for trolling nonstop.



Side Step said:


> Take it that's photoshopped too right?


No, but it is irrelevant. Good job troll.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Here's just one example.
> 
> Right here you illiterate.
> 
> ...


Marquez hired a known steroid cheat who snitched on his clients so he wouldn't go to jail. Don't worry, Bradley will win and you'll rock an avatar of my choosing. If Marquez wins, I'll leave







Bet you think he looks adorable there don't you.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Bradley putting work in.


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Bradley putting work in.


Bradley puts in that work while this guy puts in his work with his buddy


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Cotto didn't want a catchweight at 150 against Pacquiao but did want a catchweight of 150 against Margarito for some reason.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Really like those mitt drills, great way to train defensive responsibility.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

JMM by KO.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

timmy isn't the same beast he was a couple years ago at 140. jmm got this, it will be compettive though. 116-112 for JMM


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

It's happening tonight baby!


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

I still can't pick a winner for this fight. Depends how much of himself Bradley left in the ring after that Provo bout.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Really like those mitt drills, great way to train defensive responsibility.


My ninja Tim. He is the #2 P4P in boxing and slept on. He won't be after he decisions or TKOs Marquez.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> It's happening tonight baby!


God damn it, I just missed this! :fire


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> It's happening tonight baby!


it broadcasted!? what happen on there bogo?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> it broadcasted!? what happen on there bogo?


Don't know man, don't have access to TV right now, just saw this pic and a status from the Top Rank & HBO boxing pages. Apparently it aired at 11 just now. Odd they didn't announce it more in advance.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


It seems your nightmare is coming true. Timmeh on that faceoff that his last fight fucked him up so bad he couldn't talk straight for 2 months


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

just watched. JUAN a G and speaks very good English.

two versatile guys with skills who are willing to fight inside if necessary

JUAN got scar tissue like a mofo over his forehead. It's lightning shaped


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> It seems your nightmare is coming true. Timmeh on that faceoff that his last fight fucked him up so bad he couldn't talk straight for 2 months


Probably shouldn't be licensed to fight, if true. I still think Timmy will come in great shape :bart

Don't spoil the rest! I'm waiting for it to show up online...


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Probably shouldn't be licensed to fight, if true. I still think Timmy will come in great shape :bart
> 
> Don't spoil the rest! I'm waiting for it to show up online...


it's already online you just have to search at the right place:yep


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Jmm seems to look younger and younger. Those high grade peds must make his skin tighter too. I'm surprised Max didn't mention the drug testing issues. But i'm sure Heredia already mixed a batch that isn't detectable.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> Jmm seems to look younger and younger. Those high grade peds must make his skin tighter too. I'm surprised Max didn't mention the drug testing issues. But i'm sure Heredia already mixed a batch that isn't detectable.


Yeah, PED's make your skin tighter, your eyesight better, your hearing sharper, make you taller, make your cock longer, and make your hair grow back.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Fuck it, I'm going with Marquez.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

[video=dailymotion;k5Bf771XN3EDNf4z50a]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k5Bf771XN3EDNf4z50a[/video]


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, I hope physically Bradley is 100% right now.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

War Bradley beat the roider!


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

Gotta go with Marquez here. Bradley is coming off a TOUGH fight, has been inactive and suffered some nagging injuries since the Pacquiao "win". 

Marquez via wide UD, then we get Marquez-Pacquiao V next summer. I imagine we'll see Bradley rematch Provodnikov and Alvarado-Rios III next year as well.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> JUAN got scar tissue like a mofo over his forehead. It's lightning shaped


My ninja Juan is a magician. Call him Harry Potter with the hands.


----------



## ^_^ (Sep 2, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah, PED's make your skin tighter, your eyesight better, your hearing sharper, make you taller, _*make your cock longer*_, and make your hair grow back.


What about girth? Damnit, what about girth?!

:think


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

timothy is shot to shit..

his last two fights takes years off your life.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> I still can't pick a winner for this fight. Depends how much of himself Bradley left in the ring after that Provo bout.


Same, there's a number of factors why it just doesn't seem clear cut to me.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

^_^ said:


> What about girth? Damnit, what about girth?!
> 
> :think


atsch

You right, you right.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


Sick poster.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Same, there's a number of factors why it just doesn't seem clear cut to me.


They are both coming in at not so great points of their careers. Frankly, I don't like the Marquez I've seen above 135. I wish this fight would've happened when Bradley was at 140 and Marquez at 135. 
As things are now, Bradley seems mentally exhausted. His team may want him to fight a cerntain way (box at distance), but that's a steep hill to climb when Bradley hasn't been consistent in his last fights. He will be forced to open up and probably won't even notice it. 
Marquez, eventhough strong mentally, has obviously been much slower at the higher weights. Overcoming Bradley's athletisism and natural gifts will be a tough task.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JDK said:


> They are both coming in at not so great points of their careers. Frankly, I don't like the Marquez I've seen above 135. I wish this fight would've happened when Bradley was at 140 and Marquez at 135.
> As things are now, Bradley seems mentally exhausted. His team may want him to fight a cerntain way (box at distance), but that's a steep hill to climb when Bradley hasn't been consistent in his last fights. He will be forced to open up and probably won't even notice it.
> Marquez, eventhough strong mentally, has obviously been much slower at the higher weights. Overcoming Bradley's athletisism and natural gifts will be a tough task.


In a way, I actually see their recent disadvantages as setting the stage to be strategically on point. There's no chance Bradley comes out to fight like he did against Provodnikov. If he becomes aggressive, it's either because he's forced to or sees it to his advantage. He knows using his jab and moving is the best chance he's got. Likewise, Marquez knows his speed is going to be a crucial factor. He looked much quicker in the 3rd Pacquiao fight than he did against Pacquiao 4 and Mayweather. He knows he's facing a well schooled athlete and can't afford to sacrifice intelligence while being aggressive.


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bradley has proven that he can get lured into brawls. It's just his make up. When he's challenged, he has to answer ala Holyfield. But he's also shown the ability to box and move. If he fights a smart fight, I think he will be too fast for 40 year old JMM. As good as JMM is, he fights very flat footed and needs guys to come to him to display his skills. If that's not happening, he can look bad. If Tim can avoid getting into too many exchanges and fights smart, he should win.


----------



## Bill Butcher (Aug 27, 2013)

Marquez is the better boxer, unless age catches up to him I pick Marquez on points (incompetent judging aside of course.)


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bill Butcher said:


> Marquez is the better boxer, unless age catches up to him I pick Marquez on points (incompetent judging aside of course.)


Superior skills doesn't always mean victory. Look at Hopkins-Taylor. It's about styles. Tim is tailor made for JMM if he gets reckless like he can at times and leaves himself open but he has also shown the ability to box smartly and utilize his fast hands and foot speed.


----------



## slumberjack (Aug 5, 2013)

I think Bradley takes this, but I can see why so many people are sleeping on him. Marquez's last fight was a career defining knockout of his arch rival, and Bradley's last fight was a brutal beatdown that he still managed to win. The only doubt in my mind is he's still the same after that fight...

I love watching Marquez fight, but the dude's 40, fighting several divisions above his best weight, and he's not facing an opponent whom he has dozens of rounds of experience with this time. I think many people might be mistakenly equating Marquez's recent ownage of Pacquiao with his potential as a WW. He didn't look too impressive against Fedchenko, got hit by Pacquiao an awful lot en route to his much-deserved win, and lost every minute of every round against Mayweather. That being said, he's still Marquez and if Bradley makes the mistake of getting too scrappy he will get beaten down by Marquez's precision. It won't be an easy fight, but I think Bradley has the speed, footwork, and intelligence to take this.

Regardless of the outcome, it's great this fight is happening and I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Vote.


Bradley better not be giving too much blood. He's already going up against a guy who hired his known steroid cheat.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Marquez is taller than Bradley.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

You should do an avy bet for this fight. People on this site are too scared to do them it seems. I've got one for Garcia/Matthysse so I can't do it for this fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> You should do an avy bet for this fight. People on this site are too scared to do them it seems. I've got one for Garcia/Matthysse so I can't do it for this fight.


Not a bad idea, maybe I'll make one this week.


----------



## I am tyler (Dec 20, 2012)

Really really tough for me to call. I can't decide but I think at the moment I'm leaning towards Bradley. I think he has the style to cause problems for Marquez. So far I'm going with Bradley in a very close fight. I like Marquez though and he has more power. Anything can happen.


----------



## I am tyler (Dec 20, 2012)

slumberjack said:


> I think Bradley takes this, but I can see why so many people are sleeping on him. Marquez's last fight was a career defining knockout of his arch rival, and Bradley's last fight was a brutal beatdown that he still managed to win. The only doubt in my mind is he's still the same after that fight...
> 
> I love watching Marquez fight, but the dude's 40, fighting several divisions above his best weight, and he's not facing an opponent whom he has dozens of rounds of experience with this time. I think many people might be mistakenly equating Marquez's recent ownage of Pacquiao with his potential as a WW. He didn't look too impressive against Fedchenko, got hit by Pacquiao an awful lot en route to his much-deserved win, and lost every minute of every round against Mayweather. That being said, he's still Marquez and if Bradley makes the mistake of getting too scrappy he will get beaten down by Marquez's precision. It won't be an easy fight, but I think Bradley has the speed, footwork, and intelligence to take this.
> 
> Regardless of the outcome, it's great this fight is happening and I'm looking forward to it!


This is pretty much what I'm thinking!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Well, no new footage, but I found this.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Pacquiao was robbed against Bradley. Void got a gift against Cotto. Void has his own judges. He loaned his judges to Bradley........


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Well, no new footage, but I found this.


:lol:

Baby JMM gonna be champ someday. :bbb


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

O59 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Baby JMM gonna be champ someday. :bbb


:yep Already got the fire.

I'm about to finalize and post my breakdown, mad excited.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> :yep Already got the fire.
> 
> I'm about to finalize and post my breakdown, mad excited.


I look forward to it. :good

I'm leaning towards Marquez now as the fight approaches, but he'll have been out for about ten months when it rolls around.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

i'm leaning on marquez to break bradley down and keep the legend a bit longer.

but i wouldn't be surprised if bradley pulled it off occationally confusing marquez with speed and slickness and win by a close either way type of decision.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Awesome, thanks @Windmiller!


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bradley does not have the lateral movement or experience to beat JMM who is on a momentum high. I remember when Tommy Hearns fought Virgil HIll. Hill had 10 title defenses, but never fought anyone with Hearns experience and quality of opposition. Tommy just knew too much. I expect JMM to do the same to Bradley and outclass him and stop him in the late rounds. The only way I can see Bradley win is if he somehow can hurt JMM, then he can turn the tide, but if he cannot hurt JMM he probably will not win. I am not saying he can stop JMM, but he has to be able to hurt him to win and get the fight in control.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

They named the judges and refs for the fights today, too
Referee is Robert Byrd and the judges are Robert Hoyle, Patricia Morse Jarman and Glenn Feldman for Bradley/Marquez
Referee Kenny Bayless & judges Jerry Roth, Glenn Trowbridge and Ed Kugler for Salido/Cruz

Also just personally, I think the 24/7 will positively impact sales. Airing the shows after a Chavez Jr fight for the first week and Cotto/Wlad the 2nd week is about as good as it can get for exposure. All three of those guys bring in the casual fan about as well as anybody not called Mayweather, I think some viewers will just stay tuned in for the 24/7 and might even decide to buy the fight but basically any casual fan will know about this PPV show


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> They named the judges and refs for the fights today, too
> Referee is Robert Byrd and the judges are Robert Hoyle, Patricia Morse Jarman and Glenn Feldman for Bradley/Marquez
> Referee Kenny Bayless & judges Jerry Roth, Glenn Trowbridge and Ed Kugler for Salido/Cruz
> 
> Also just personally, I think the 24/7 will positively impact sales. Airing the shows after a Chavez Jr fight for the first week and Cotto/Wlad the 2nd week is about as good as it can get for exposure. All three of those guys bring in the casual fan about as well as anybody not called Mayweather, I think some viewers will just stay tuned in for the 24/7 and might even decide to buy the fight but basically any casual fan will know about this PPV show


Cool :good


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Thanks for posting, good interview. I knew Bradley was going to come in shape, everybody doubted that.


----------



## manex (Jun 4, 2013)

This is a tough call... but I'm rolling with Bradley!:bbb


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Bradley. MD. Mark that shit down.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Bradley. MD. Mark that shit down.


Is CJ Ross gonna be a judge for this fight? :lol:


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

if the timmy that outhustled devon showed up, were in for a great evening. it won't be a fireworks display, but the tactical war to gain the tempo of the fight will be a treat.

if the timmeh who went eye for an eye against provo ahowed up, we might see jmm-diaz 2.0 but goes by decision.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Is CJ Ross gonna be a judge for this fight? :lol:


Hope not. I believe Bradley will win the fight, honestly and truly. Hopefully if he does he gets the respect he deserves.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/9408705/juan-manuel-marquez-want-win-more-timothy-bradley-jr


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Media day is today.

*A WILD NACHO APPEARS!!!*










Wonder where he got that shirt...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Marquez gonna' SCHOOL dat boy! 

- but it won't be an easy night. Bradley's obviously tough-as-nails, and you know he still has a huge chip on his shoulder. He's gonna' be like a pitbull in there. He'll keep swinging until he's out like Pac, or his corner throws in the towel.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Damn, Joel and Timmy have really tightened up Timmy's form


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Damn, Joel and Timmy have really tightened up Timmy's form


Tim's in shape for this one unlike the Ruslan fight. Jmm is in trouble, that's all i know.


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


How can anyone deny that Jmm isn't on peds. I mean look at his freaken arms in those pics. Cheating bastard.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Damn, Joel and Timmy have really tightened up Timmy's form


Holy shit!! His jab is a whole different story now...super sharp and brings it straight back. Those combinations are tight as fuck too.

Diaz does a good JMM impression. Looks like Bradley is looking to counter the counter, bait with the jab, duck under the left, come up with a right. Very quick with that move.

I was right when I said Bradley would come in more dangerous and technically savvy after his Provodnikov experience. He's in a great place mentally and physically. Big props if he wins this fight.

But of course, the last time Bradley looked like he had the perfect gameplan on the mitts was against Pacquiao. Sharp and fluid and using tools that perfectly exploited Manny's weaknesses. But on fight night, his transition wasn't fluid and his rehearsed execution didn't translate well.



KLion22 said:


> How can anyone deny that Jmm isn't on peds. I mean look at his freaken arms in those pics. Cheating bastard.


Bro, if we're going to ignorantly judge by looks alone, you're nobody to talk :lol:


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

^^^^

Tim's body isn't packed with veins popping out all over the place. Classic sign of a steroid abuser. His body has remained consistently magnificent his whole career while Jmm has looked like the Hulk ever since Heredia came on board. Plus, Tim is voluntarily taking vada. Is Juan?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Tim's body isn't packed with veins popping out all over the place. Classic sign of a steroid abuser. His body has remained consistently magnificent his whole career while Jmm has looked like the Hulk ever since Heredia came on board. Plus, Tim is voluntarily taking vada. Is Juan?


Yeah, couldn't be that lifting weights for the first time did anything.

Tim isn't taking VADA, but he' undergoing WADA, which has yet to be proven inferior in any capacity and has no ties to Memo.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Tim's body isn't packed with veins popping out all over the place. Classic sign of a steroid abuser. His body has remained consistently magnificent his whole career while Jmm has looked like the Hulk ever since Heredia came on board. Plus, Tim is voluntarily taking vada. Is Juan?


This. Tim has made it a point he's not on the juice and is willing to go to any length to prove it. Juan just dances around the topic and testing.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> This. Tim has made it a point he's not on the juice and is willing to go to any length to prove it. Juan just dances around the topic and testing.


*WADA random blood testing.*

I understand people's suspicions and commend Bradley's commitment but let's not say factually wrong statements.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Looks like Tim looking to box and dance, which is probably the best thing he can do. 

Timmy going to win this.


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah, couldn't be that lifting weights for the first time did anything.
> 
> Tim isn't taking VADA, but he' undergoing WADA, which has yet to be proven inferior in any capacity and has no ties to Memo.


Do you think Jmm hasn't used peds ever since Heredia came on board?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> Do you think Jmm hasn't used peds ever since Heredia came on board?


It's certainly possible, I have no idea

But it's absolutely certain that taking a near 40 year old athlete and subjecting him to a never before utilized scientific strength and conditioning program that utilizes extensive weight-lifting will transform that athlete.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> It's certainly possible, I have no idea
> 
> But it's absolutely certain that taking a near 40 year old athlete and subjecting him to a never before utilized scientific strength and conditioning program that utilizes extensive weight-lifting will transform that athlete.


Hmmm.

Thing is though there have been quite a number of boxers who at the tail end of their career take up 'newer' types of training methods, including weight regimes that does nothing for them. Tyson and Jones to name some. Yet not only did Juan become a whole new fighter he came back to life. A few years ago he looked like a zombie.


----------



## SlickBlackStylez (Oct 2, 2013)

No fucking shit JMM is on steroids, it really could not be anymore obvious, but so is pacquao. both are disgraceful cheating fucks. floyd's cleaning up the sport and is the only high profile boxer we know is clean


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> Thing is though there have been quite a number of boxers who at the tail end of their career take up 'newer' types of training methods, including weight regimes that does nothing for them. Tyson and Jones to name some. Yet not only did Juan become a whole new fighter he came back to life. A few years ago he looked like a zombie.


I honestly don't think JMM looks that much better. He simply acclimated to the weight without losing as much speed. He didn't improve in my eyes, just "translated" to welterweight.

The JMM from the Casa fight was very sharp, very quick. I don't think JMM has ever gotten back to that stage. He never looked like a zombie to me but he doesn't look anywhere close to his physical prime now. Better than the Mayweather fight, sure, but it's clear he's using medicine ball workouts and sprint and footwork drills rather than throwing stones up in the mountains.

Jones benefited from weight training when he moved up to heavyweight. Tyson never needed it and messed with a winning formula.

Look at Cotto for example. He was training under Steward and was improving technically, but working with Pedro Diaz's scientific methods yielded totally different results on a physical level.


----------



## SlickBlackStylez (Oct 2, 2013)

clear as night and day that JMM is on steroids, bulging muscles and he isn't even making an attempt to flex


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SlickBlackStylez said:


> clear as night and day that JMM is on steroids, bulging muscles and he isn't even making an attempt to flex


Yup, no other boxer has ever had that type of physique.










Oh woops.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

SlickBlackStylez said:


> clear as night and day that JMM is on steroids, bulging muscles and he isn't even making an attempt to flex


:lol: Yeah, because an elite-level athlete has bulging muscles means he's juicing.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


Those kicks are sick. :good


----------



## SlickBlackStylez (Oct 2, 2013)

O59 said:


> :lol: Yeah, because an elite-level athlete has bulging muscles means he's juicing.


how many elite 40 year old athletes go and pick up a steroids expert?


----------



## SlickBlackStylez (Oct 2, 2013)

cheaters get what they deserve like pac. hope bradley retires this cheating disgrace


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Guys, this SlickBlackStylez guy is an obvious alt....I wouldn't waste my time with him. :yep


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Those kicks are sick. :good


Def!

I'm more curious about those socks though..


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Marquez getting suspicious as fuck now..


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Damn, Joel and Timmy have really tightened up Timmy's form


Starting to fall in love with Bradley... He'll be eating Marquez' lunch from that opening bell.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Roided up JMM is gonna KO Bradley within 6 rounds.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Marquez getting suspicious as fuck now..


This is nothing new. Bradley is saying JMM "reneged" because VADA or USADA was in his contract. JMM said it wasn't in his.

Bradley is factually mistaken when he says VADA tests for different substances, since VADA uses the same WADA list for banned substances.

Let's look at the VADA website banned substances list.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...9m41-s4Ve2_f-wXVg&sig2=ft4C16T5R5TqKqJuyaTI0Q

The intro:

*"This document contains the primary Official Prohibited List (Substances and Methods) of the Voluntary Anti‐Doping Association (VADA). VADA guidelines concerning these specific substances and groups are intended to closely track internationally recognized standards for substances prohibited by sport, such as the World Anti‐Doping Agency (WADA) Official Prohibited List of 2013. Therefore, nomenclature for these substances, classification groups and other uses by the WADA Prohibited List will be preserved, unless otherwise specified by VADA."*

In the UFC right now you have the reverse situation. Kizer is wanting to submit both to WADA testing, GSP's lawyer is asking shady questions about what and when they test, and ended up insisting on VADA.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

JMM vs Pacman 3 









JMM vs Pacman 4 (just did a bit more weight work)


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I think Bradley fights bravely and is stopped. Should be fun while it lasts.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Juan Manuel, just a better fighter in everything but speed, even with 40 years old....


----------



## Unloco (Sep 19, 2013)

Bradley is going to get knocked out, jmm Is simply a higher tier of fighter


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

What is Bradleys contract with Arum? Is it fight to fight?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Drunkenboat said:


> JMM vs Pacman 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

VADA has lower ratios than WADA in what it deems allowable.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> VADA has lower ratios than WADA in what it deems allowable.


Mind posting an article?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

This article says VADA and WADA use the same ratios.

http://www.boxingscene.com/vada-interview-p2-testosterone-ratios-costs-more--56450

This same shit is going on with Hendricks and GSP, except the other way around; GSP is relying and insisting on VADA and suspiciously questioning about WADA.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> This article says VADA and WADA use the same ratios.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/vada-interview-p2-testosterone-ratios-costs-more--56450
> 
> This same shit is going on with Hendricks and GSP, except the other way around; GSP is relying and insisting on VADA and suspiciously questioning about WADA.


Damn GSP wants to know when they are coming to test and all kinds of shit. Sound like Manny Pacquiao.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

From what I remember from Conte, they use cir all the time and WADA/USADA only uses it if it is over a certain ratio of their testing.
So it might not have been a ratio situation but testing procedures seem to be different.



> He said he was pleased because this positive was proof of what he's been harping on for a few years, that PED usage is higher than most think, and that athletes are gaming the system because they know the existence of loopholes. Conte has said that testing heavyweight *USADA* (United States Anti-Doping Agency), which does the testing for U.S. Olympians, doesn't have tough-enough standards, especially as compared to VADA. (Conte did have discussions with USADA years ago about being a consultant, but those broke down amid acrimony.)
> 
> VADA's methods caught Peterson, Conte said, while USADA's might have deemed the specimen clean. The Peterson sample detected a banned substance because a CIR (carbon isotope ratio) test was done, as per VADA's typical protocol. If USADA were doing the testing, Conte said, the CIR test would only have been done if a red flag was raised from their testosterone-to-epitestosterone test, or T/E ratio, test. Under USADA rules, if the T/E level breaches a 4-1 ratio, a CIR is then administered.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/new-york/boxing/post/_/id/1423/peterson-khan-ii-off-victor-conte-told-us-so


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't keep up with it so it might have changed @Bogotazo


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

WADA is going to use CIR testing for this fight. I can't find the article at the moment but I remember posting about it. That used to be the main difference that Conte advocated, but it's going to be used for this fight and generally by WADA. It's on their website I believe.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

SlickBlackStylez said:


> clear as night and day that JMM is on steroids, bulging muscles and he isn't even making an attempt to flex


Uh, no.

You get muscle definition like that only one way: Dehydration. I assume this is a weigh-in pic, so that makes sense.

Kindly know what you're talking about before tossing baseless accusations around.

(Having said that, I wouldn't be surprised if both these guys are juicing, but you can't tell by seeing muscle definition. That's just silly.)


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Juan doin what he do.






Bradley:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

War Juanma. Let the legend continue!


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Bradley by decision.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

After JUAN KOs Timmeh, bogo can no longer say Timmeh can help one "prepare" for a Mayweather fight:yep

big black head won't do nowhere near as well vs JUAN as boxing's main character did


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> After JUAN KOs Timmeh, bogo can no longer say Timmeh can help one "prepare" for a Mayweather fight:yep
> 
> big black head won't do nowhere near as well vs JUAN as boxing's main character did


Unless JMM gets that rematch :ibutt

Cuz right now he did it backwards. lol.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Uh, no.
> 
> You get muscle definition like that only one way: Dehydration.  I assume this is a weigh-in pic, so that makes sense.
> 
> ...


ZOHMYGOD STEROIDS !!!


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Bradley W 12.


----------



## Sugarngold (Jun 5, 2013)

With all due respect to the Mexican legend - Desert Storm's handspeed and combination punches will serve him well against Marquez.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Juan doin what he do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the jesus reference was lolz


----------



## Little-Red (Jun 6, 2013)

*Marquez/Bradley: Who ya got?*

Who ya got, and why? Personally, I like Bradley a lot, but I can't see him beating someone as experienced and intelligent as JMM. I think Marquez will counter the shit out of Bradley and ultimately use his head for a broom and his butt for a mop. Say good night Tim!:bbb


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Bradley points


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dinamita


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Hopefully double KO because one is a deluded prick and the other is a doped up nob.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Hopefully double KO because one is a deluded prick and the other is a doped up nob.


Shut up Laz.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bradley has this.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Bradley has this.


Et tu, SJS20?!


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Hopefully double KO because one is a deluded prick and the other is a doped up nob.


:deadmanny


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

I just don't see a way this fight doesn't devolve into a war. Bradley is looking for a spot at the top so I don't think he's gonna be content on boxing and using his speed. marquez only has one maybe two fights left, he just walked through fire, he'll do it again.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

They're fighting over custody for Pacquiao, emotions will be high


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

People shit on Tim for possibly losing his last two fights but what they don't mention is the fact that he was severely injured very early in both fights but kept on fighting and showed his heart. He pulled ligaments and sprained his ankle against Pac and swept rounds 10-12 to eek out a decision. 99% of fighters would not have dug down that deep to finish the fight like that . And we all know about the Ruslan fight. He took shots that would've koed most fighters but Tim just doesn't quit or back down. Most fighters in situations Tim has faced would've quit or not dig down as deep. Tim is a warrior and he did what he had to do to squeeze out wins despite physical injuries.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Tim is a brave dude. I respect him because he always brings bb's to gun fights and never stops shooting those bb's. I actually think he has a good chance of defeating Marquez. I think JMM is susceptible to gassing out. If Tim doesn't get stopped, I think he takes a decision.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

JMM will put on a clinic


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Still undecided although I'm leaning towards JMM.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JMM signing autographs


__
http://instagr.am/p/fN-JU8mfmK/


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


:ibutt :ibutt

Sick pic!

My two favorite Mexicanos of all time!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

all the money in the world and bradley still can't get rid of that ridiculous gap in his teeth.

Anyway! I'm hype for this fight, don't know who to pick yet though....Vcash must be made


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> all the money in the world and bradley still can't get rid of that ridiculous gap in his teeth.
> 
> Anyway! I'm hype for this fight, don't know who to pick yet though....Vcash must be made


Come on bro. You know. :hey


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Come on bro. You know. :hey


JMM would be a safe bet...but....age, speed, This is the hardest matchup of the year! I'll figure it out by the weigh in


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I just can't stand the way Bradley fights


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Et tu, SJS20?!










:huh

Come on Bogo, this fight punches Tim's ticket to the HOF :ibutt

Marquez will lead, and he'll pay for it.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> :huh
> 
> Come on Bogo, this fight punches Tim's ticket to the HOF :ibutt
> 
> Marquez will lead, and he'll pay for it.


You're going down a path I cannot follow :cry


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

saw heredia at the final presser. juan will win


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Marquez got dis :ibutt !!!!


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fools, all fools!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I just hope Bradley doesn't get hurt :yep


----------



## manex (Jun 4, 2013)

*There's a storm coming on October, 12th! *


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

And it'l take a whole lot of dynamite to stop it.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Timmy speaks on sparring Matthysse


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Timmy speaks on sparring Matthysse


You just cant shake Larry.

I Like Tim, solid guy.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> You just cant shake Larry.
> 
> I Like Tim, solid guy.


yeah man, he's such an honest guy with a big heart. He's a cornball for taking in his wife's kids like that :lol: but it also makes him a good person.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Cornball? I know a lot of dudes who take care of their girls kids like their one of their own.
@bballchump11
Who are you picking this weekend?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Cornball? I know a lot of dudes who take care of their girls kids like their one of their own.
> 
> @bballchump11
> Who are you picking this weekend?


:lol: That's what my cousin called him when we watched the Pacquiao/Bradley 24/7. He was mad that he wifed her up at his age and took on her kids.

but I'm picking Juan because of his sharp countering and overall IQ. Bradley certainly can use his athleticism and will his way to victory, but he gets too wide and sloppy to win against a fighter like Marquez. Ruslan was able to counter Bradley's jab with an overhand right almost right away and Juan does that beautifully.

I got a bad feeling about Bradley's punch resistance as well. I don't think he'll get stopped though


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Marquez for me, I see him landing the more eye-catching shots, bit worried about cuts though.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

who wins? the fans


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


Looks like he has a little cut on the bridge of his nose.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


> Looks like he has a little cut on the of bridge of his nose.


Feck, I think you're right.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

I missed the weigh in, but they both seem to be looking very well prepared.
Bogotazo, you wouldn't happen to know if that fucking annoying prick side step or whatever his fuckin name was is still around..?
I'd like to keep his permanent ban bet and not look like bitch backing out of it :!:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JDK said:


> I missed the weigh in, but they both seem to be looking very well prepared.
> Bogotazo, you wouldn't happen to know if that fucking annoying prick side step or whatever his fuckin name was is still around..?
> I'd like to keep his permanent ban bet and not look like bitch backing out of it :!:


That sad piece of shit is banned. But I can unban him for tomorrow if you want to shame him in victory.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Damn Juan is wide as hell Jesuz Christ!!!


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> That sad piece of shit is banned. But I can unban him for tomorrow if you want to shame him in victory.


Not really, I don't care for ridiculing him if Marquez wins. I just wanted to know if he was still around so I'd keep my end of the bet and made sure he did the same, but I guess mods stepped in 
I got a chance to watch the weigh ins. I'm surprised Salido did not have trouble making 126.. I'd heard rumors he was struggling. Seems Lomachenko struggled with it a little more. Looking forward to their fights too.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JDK said:


> Not really, I don't care for ridiculing him if Marquez wins. I just wanted to know if he was still around so I'd keep my end of the bet and made sure he did the same, but I guess mods stepped in
> I got a chance to watch the weigh ins. I'm surprised Salido did not have trouble making 126.. I'd heard rumors he was struggling. Seems Lomachenko struggled with it a little more. Looking forward to their fights too.


He started making stupid threads just begging to be banned.

I heard the same about Salido, good news. Lomachenko should deliver.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

This reminds me of a movie or something...a child paying tribute to a hero in his quarters...can't think of it though.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

I remember watching a clip with Muhammad Ali in the same sequence as Marquez being serenaded .. but no movies :conf


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Marquez has defo improved his muscularity in his arms but Bradley is still going to son him!


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Neither Marquez or Bradley look too big to be effective. Should be a cracking fight.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

oh and turbotime is still a cunt of the highest order


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

O59 said:


> By the way, Bradley is a fucking hero. Always willing to fight the best and never did deserve the shitstorm he received following the Pacquiao decision.


:good

They both deserve way more "love" than they'd usually received....though Juan has started to FINALLY get his.

I don't want either one to lose :!:


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> This reminds me of a movie or something...a child paying tribute to a hero in his quarters...can't think of it though.


Looks like a gangster film. JMM is threatening the poor little kid; look how terrified she is.

"miss one note and see what i'll do" :fire


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Marquez on points in a great fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JMM's facebook status-

Llego el momento de tapar bocas...

The time to shut mouths has arrived...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Great breakdown by Paulie:

http://www.boxingscene.com/video-paulie-malignaggi-breaks-down-bradley-marquez--70518


----------



## til20 (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm going to with Bradley. I think Marquez will need to score a KO to secure a victory which I don't think is out of the question or anything, especially with the beating Bradley took in his last fight. I just have a feeling that Marquez is going to have issues with real WW's. Even against Fedchenko (at 140) he didn't look at that great considering the caliber of the opponent and we saw what happened against Mayweather. In the case of Pacquiao he just seems to have his number regardless of where the fight takes place, not to mention Pacquiao isn't really a WW either.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> JMM's facebook status-
> 
> Llego el momento de tapar bocas...
> 
> The time to shut mouths has arrived...


Or time to have his mouth shut...


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Neither Marquez or Bradley look too big to be effective. Should be a cracking fight.


Bradley's body has been changing immensely after weigh-ins. He looked downright stocky against both Pac and Provodnikov.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

How do I formally change my vote for JMM? JMM has got this..


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> How do I formally change my vote for JMM? JMM has got this..


I don't think you can on the poll, but you already have where it matters: my heart.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I am so pumped, time to do a fight night simulation.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Although I'll be rooting for Bradley, the difference in skill between them is going to be immense.

I see Marquez stopping Bradley around the 6th. He's just WAY too smart to lose to Bradley.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JMM has more KO's than Bradley has fights. a whole 1/3rd more in fact.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Bradley can move his head. I think we will see Bradley moving his head all the time he gets Close so it could be hard for Marquez to land counte punches. Also Bradley is pretty fast (faster than Marquez I think)... I think Bradley will win this on Points. for me he is fast enough to get Close to Marquez without eating many Counter punches while moving away.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

til20 said:


> I'm going to with Bradley. I think Marquez will need to score a KO to secure a victory which I don't think is out of the question or anything, especially with the beating Bradley took in his last fight. I just have a feeling that Marquez is going to have issues with real WW's. Even against Fedchenko (at 140) he didn't look at that great considering the caliber of the opponent and we saw what happened against Mayweather. In the case of Pacquiao he just seems to have his number regardless of where the fight takes place, not to mention Pacquiao isn't really a WW either.


paq destroyed a prime cotto, made clottey suffer diarrea and caused irreparable damage to margo.

how is manny not a ww?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

We all know that Timothy Bradley is a very good fighter. This is his second chance to prove to everyone that he is _great_.

That's what this fight is about, to me.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

http://sosoboxing.com/the-build-up-timothy-desert-storm-bradley-vs-juan-manuel-dinamita-marquez/


----------



## til20 (Oct 2, 2013)

quincy k said:


> paq destroyed a prime cotto, made clottey suffer diarrea and caused irreparable damage to margo.
> 
> how is manny not a ww?


He's competed and done well for himself at WW which is a testament to how good he is but physically I don't really consider him a WW. I think without question he could be fighting at JWW if he wanted.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Marquez decision. He's alot more than just an explosive hitting counter puncher despite his age. I also don't think Bradley is as good of a boxer as some seem to, he can be extremely clumsy especially with his footwork and range and I don't think that bodes well against a materful counterpuncher. I'm also still unsure about how he will perform post Prov


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

til20 said:


> He's competed and done well for himself at WW which is a testament to how good he is but physically I don't really consider him a WW. I think without question he could be fighting at JWW if he wanted.


paq hasnt competed at 140 going on four years now. who knows if he can still make the weight.

one of two men to ever knock down shane mosley. mannys a ww; has been ever since he dominated cotto.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't think Marquez body ever been this big. Idk Heredia could be given him peds.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Video coming soon.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

jmm threw 929 punches?

no. 

if it goes twelve more like 529 punches.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Video coming soon.


I'm about to play the two in fight night champion. Don't you think Marquez is higher than 86 Overall? I think the game has Bradley at 90.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> I'm about to play the two in fight night champion. Don't you think Marquez is higher than 86 Overall? I think the game has Bradley at 90.


Both Tim and Juan are custom. JMM is 86 overall but has high accuracy, waist movement, etc. Bradley has the advantage in athletic qualities but not power or accuracy.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Both Tim and Juan are custom. JMM is 86 overall but has high accuracy, waist movement, etc. Bradley has the advantage in athletic qualities but not power or accuracy.


 I was going to make Marquez in Fight Night Champion. Bradley is already in the game but is a 90 overall. I haven't played Fight night Rd 3 in a long time.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> I was going to make Marquez in Fight Night Champion. Bradley is already in the game but is a 90 overall. I haven't played Fight night Rd 3 in a long time.


The one I got is 4. I like it better than Champion personally. I think 90 is too high for Tim.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The one I got is 4. I like it better than Champion personally. I think 90 is too high for Tim.


Oh my bad. And yeah FNC didn't do a great job at skill setting for the fighters.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Downloaded Juan Lol


----------



## Arcane (Jun 10, 2012)

Think Timbo will win a cose but clear UD making it hard for Marquez with his awkwardness.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

http://www.insidehboboxing.com/insi...boxers-make-their-picks-for-bradley-marq.html


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

OooOOoohhh....

Juan by TKO 9 ..... I can live with that 



Gah damn son, I'm a have to get that game :deal


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Bradley can move his head. I think we will see Bradley moving his head all the time he gets Close so it could be hard for Marquez to land counte punches. Also Bradley is pretty fast (faster than Marquez I think)... I think Bradley will win this on Points. for me he is fast enough to get Close to Marquez without eating many Counter punches while moving away.


This. Bradley just too fast for Marquez. He could get Close and out all night Long without eating many shots. You cant Counter a target wich is always moving. At least it gets very hard to Counter it.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

good job Timmeh. I'll need to rewatch this shit


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Bradley won me some good vcash on the other site.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

I was right! Bradley W 12. It happened just about like I thought it would.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Arcane,
artful,
ATrillionaire,
Bladerunner,
BobDigi5060,
Brnxhands,
Bungle,
ChampionsForever,
chipper jones,
Cuarenta,
Divi253,
dodong,
DudeGuyMan,
dyna,
Eoghan,
faz,
Floyd_g.o.a.t,
I am tyler,
Iron Chin,
It's Ovah,
JohnAnthony,
JoKeR,
Jonnybravo,
Junito,
KLion22,
Kurushi,
KWilson71,
Leftsmash,
Luf,
MadcapMaxie,
manex,
Marcus Browne,
mgdb26,
O59,
PabstBlueRibbon,
randomwalk,
Rexrapper 1,
Roe,
Shocked Quartz,
Side Step,
SimplyTuck,
Sister Sledge,
SJS20,
SlickBlackStylez,
slumberjack,
Squanto,
Stone Rose,
Sugarngold,
The Sweet Science,
til20,
Vano-irons,
WelshDevilRob,
WhoDatNation,
Windmiller,
~Cellzki~
:cheers


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

KWilson71 said:


> Bradley has gotten a bad wrap. I think some people have forgot how good this guy is. JMM is great, but if Bradley is Bradley,he got this,close decision.
> 
> Sometimes Bradley punches wide which worries me with JMM timing, but I think Bradley speed will be a major factor, good head movement,and good inside and out game. Just watch that damn right hand.


War Bradley!


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Arcane,
> artful,
> ATrillionaire,
> Bladerunner,
> ...


:cheers


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

One of the 55 that got it right.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

1,4,5,6,8,10,11-jmm.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> 1,4,5,6,8,10,11-jmm.


LOL. It's okay to admit you were wrong, man. The least you can do is score it a draw.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


> LOL. It's okay to admit you were wrong, man. The least you can do is score it a draw.


I'm telling you precisely the rounds in which Marquez landed the higher quality punches. If you want to dispute some of them in particular go ahead.

I'm getting the sense people sat back and watched Bradley look better poised and got a feel for the fight generally instead of scoring points. That's not how it works.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

dyna said:


> Arcane,
> artful,
> ATrillionaire,
> Bladerunner,
> ...


Boom. Team Bradley.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> @Roe explain yourself please.


Nah


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Loved watching JMM get schooled and owned


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Highlight of the match was my scorecard resembling the one of Sweethome_Bama.


----------



## Arcane (Jun 10, 2012)

Arcane said:


> Think Timbo will win a cose but clear UD making it hard for Marquez with his awkwardness.


Reminded me a little of Hopkins Dawson 2.


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

A lot of people were seriously wrong about this fight. All you need to do is skim through this thread. They gave Tim little chance. Said he would get KOed. Maybe next time you'll give Tim more respect.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Guess a lot of people were going off his last fight... Not sure why though.. People have gone through wars or been ko'd and came back fine.

It's why I don't believe Pac will be stopped by Rios, don't think the damage was that severe.. But guess we'll see.


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Guess a lot of people were going off his last fight... Not sure why though.. People have gone through wars or been ko'd and came back fine.
> 
> It's why I don't believe Pac will be stopped by Rios, don't think the damage was that severe.. But guess we'll see.


And some of us were saying that people were putting way too much stock on JMM's last fight with Pac, a guy who was tailor made for JMM's skills and ignored all of his other performances in recent years. Bogo kept bringing up examples of JMM thriving against guys who come right at him like Katsidis and Diaz and I told him those are bad examples for obvious reasons. That JMM can look bad if you don't come right at him and make him lead. That Bradley's speed would be a big factor in this fight.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> A lot of people were seriously wrong about this fight. All you need to do is skim through this thread. They gave Tim little chance. Said he would get KOed. Maybe next time you'll give Tim more respect.


Someone had to lose, no big deal. Bradley performed as expected where Marquez fell short.
I'm happy for Tim. This win should help him overcome his emo phase


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> And some of us were saying that people were putting way too much stock on JMM's last fight with Pac, a guy who was tailor made for JMM's skills and ignored all of his other performances in recent years. Bogo kept bringing up examples of JMM thriving against guys who come right at him like Katsidis and Diaz and I told him those are bad examples for obvious reasons. That JMM can look bad if you don't come right at him and make him lead. That Bradley's speed would be a big factor in this fight.


Yeah Marquez fought Manny multiple times, a good technical counter puncher is going to naturally make adjustments over the fights and do better. Bradley's game plan for this fight and speed is what gave JMM trouble. If Bradley fought like he did against Provo JMM would have a way better shot at winning, but I don't know why anyone would think he'd employ the same game plan.


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

JDK said:


> Someone had to lose, no big deal. Bradley performed as expected where Marquez fell short.
> I'm happy for Tim. This win should help him overcome his emo phase


I think Bradley exceeded expectations. Even though I expected him to win, I thought there would be some hairy situations where he would be rocked a few times and had to recover. He showed that his boxing abilities are probably at the A level. He can fight a completely disciplined fight when it's required. I didn't know he could be that disciplined as he has too much of that Holyfield spirit in him and tends to get caught up in exchanges when pushed.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bradley did better than I thought.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> I think Bradley exceeded expectations. Even though I expected him to win, I thought there would be some hairy situations where he would be rocked a few times and had to recover. He showed that his boxing abilities are probably at the A level. He can fight a completely disciplined fight when it's required. I didn't know he could be that disciplined as he has too much of that Holyfield spirit in him and tends to get caught up in exchanges when pushed.


You're right, he did stay disciplined through out most of the early rounds. He played his game and listened to Diaz and his team well enough to avoid creating reckless exchanges. 
But the reason he didn't get too wild and excited was also becauase Marquez didn't present the necessity for it until very late in the fight. Bradley's usual inconsitencies were diminished by Marquez' pattern of innactivity. Bradley did what Bradley does, Marquez didn't.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

*Courtesy of Nonito Donaire*


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pretty cool pics, thanks BBall.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Pretty cool pics, thanks BBall.


no prob :good


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> *Courtesy of Nonito Donaire*


He can have a second career that still revolves around boxing after he retires as a fighter.:yep

He understands how to get good fight shots. Better than the pro photographers


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> He can have a second career that still revolves around boxing after he retires as a fighter.:yep
> 
> He understands how to get good fight shots. Better than the pro photographers


Yeah definitely, you can tell he knows what he's doing and his experience allows him to anticipate action shots.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah definitely, you can tell he knows what he's doing and *his experience allows him to anticipate action shots.*


*
*
yep my mind totally went blank trying to figure out how to type that


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

good point about Donaire. I remember seeing them show him at the fight with his camera on hand, but I guess he was really taking it serious


----------



## manex (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> *Courtesy of Nonito Donaire*


 I like those pics a lot!

Thanks for posting them.


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Speaking of Bradley, I sent him a letter a couple of weeks ago in the hopes that he would sign a photo that I sent him. Turns out, he not only signed that photo but included a nice, 8x10 photo to boot. Both were signed and personalized as requested. I thought that was pretty cool. I'm going to hang it up on my wall.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

That's pretty awesome. Not only that he even read it and signed it but sent something back.


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> That's pretty awesome. Not only that he even read it and signed it but sent something back.


Yeah, I was pleasantly surprised to see the extra photo and the personalization which meant that he actually read my letter. I'm thinking about doing this for other fighters too. It's kind of cool because boxing is not mainstream so most boxers can be contacted via mail. Maybe i'll try a guy like Andre Ward. One of the best in the world but still not popular enough to garner a bunch of mail. I know Floyd and Pac are beyond reachable.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> Yeah, I was pleasantly surprised to see the extra photo and the personalization which meant that he actually read my letter. I'm thinking about doing this for other fighters too. It's kind of cool because boxing is not mainstream so most boxers can be contacted via mail. Maybe i'll try a guy like Andre Ward. One of the best in the world but still not popular enough to garner a bunch of mail. I know Floyd and Pac are beyond reachable.


I almost sent Cotto a real heartfelt letter in Spanish but I couldn't find his mailing address.


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I almost sent Cotto a real heartfelt letter in Spanish but I couldn't find his mailing address.


Cotto is probably the 3rd most popular boxer in the world. Don't know if your letter will reach him. On the flipside, Tim lives in Indio, CA. It's like a desert, ghost town when compared to Los Angeles. It's pretty funny to see that despite wins over Pac and JMM, he still gets left alone. He would be more known if he lived in Los Angeles, that's for sure.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

This fight was more competitive than I thought. Rds were close, I have it 115-113 Bradley. Had Marquez winning 1,4,5,10,11. Maybe need to re watch.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> This fight was more competitive than I thought. Rds were close, I have it 115-113 Bradley. Had Marquez winning 1,4,5,10,11. Maybe need to re watch.


Switch 6 and 8 and that's my card.

First person I see who gave the same exact rounds (bar 2 excluded) to JMM I did.


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

I watched the fight again for the first time sober and it was a competitive bout. I still had Tim winning close but clear. JMM landed some hudding shots but he got outworked and outboxed for most of the fight. He just didn't do enough. Tim's jab was amazing as was his overall boxing skills. I think one would have to give every swing round to Jmm to have him winning.


----------

